# Mac mini 2012 saccadés lecture 1080p



## David16 (13 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous , 

J'ai fais acquisition d'un Mac mini 2012 à un prix imbattable ... Malheureusement c'est un entré de gamme i5 bicoeur avec HD 4000 ... 
Voilà mon soucie lors de la lecture de certains fichiers 1080p lors des travelling ou autre c'est pas très fluide . J'ai des saccades aléatoires en 24hz ( bien que ce mode ne me plait gère car le pointeur de la souris est bizarre sur ce mode ) en 50hz et 60hz ...! J'ai essayé en HDMI aussi en thunderbolt via un adaptateur HDMi et toujours pareil ... Pourtant sur mon MacBook Pro 2012 en 24hz ce même fichier passe nickel via l'adaptateur sur le même écran ( Sony 46" LCD 1080p ) ... 

Est ce que ça pourrait venir de la HD4000 ou du i5 pas assez puissant ? Même si j'en doutes ?! 

J'ai pourtant effectué une clean installe de mountain lion sur le dd d'origine ... Je pense à mettre mon ssd m4 de 512go qui dort dans un placard et je viens de commander 8 giga de corsair vengeance ! Bon pourtant j'ai pris un soft pour la ram qui me dit 2,20 giga d'utilisé , tout soft fermés et juste après la coran installe ! 

Bref je viens vers vous car ça fait vraiment longtemps que je voulais un mini pour m'en faire un serveur multimédia ( autre post dans la section RÉSEAU ) et franchement je suis anéantie de cette déception qui je pensais être le meilleure compromis pour mon utilisation ... 
J'ai regardé sur divers forums et apparament y a eu quelques personnes touchées par ce problème et d'autres absolument pas chez qui d'ailleurs même avec une hd3000 sont super content de la fluidité des lectures 1080p ! 

Si quelqu'un. Peu m'aider ou le faire par de son expérience avec la même machine que je viens d'acquérir ça le ferais plaisir ! 

Un grand merci d avance ;-)


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Mai 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> J'ai fais acquisition d'un Mac mini 2012 à un prix imbattable ... Malheureusement c'est un entré de gamme i5 bicoeur avec HD 4000 ...
> Voilà mon soucie lors de la lecture de certains fichiers 1080p lors des travelling ou autre c'est pas très fluide . J'ai des saccades aléatoires en 24hz ( bien que ce mode ne me plait gère car le pointeur de la souris est bizarre sur ce mode ) en 50hz et 60hz ...! J'ai essayé en HDMI aussi en thunderbolt via un adaptateur HDMi et toujours pareil ... Pourtant sur mon MacBook Pro 2012 en 24hz ce même fichier passe nickel via l'adaptateur sur le même écran ( Sony 46" LCD 1080p ) ...
> ...





Tu sais la theorie est souvent rassurante et en pratique c'est parfois la douche froide...


Le mini entrée de gamme est un peu leger en effet, mais il faudrait avant d'accuser la machine que tu procedes a des tests...




Tout d'abord as tu fais une clean installation de ton ordi ?


Car bien souvent ca peut resoudre, bien des bugs ou saccades...
Idem le disque dur de base est lent, et peut etre lui rajouter de la ram , genre pour avoir 8 go?


A toi de voir, moi mes mac ne sont jamais resté allumés des la sortie du carton sans avoir subi une reinstallation propre...


A commencer par ça ?


Sinon attends d'autres temoignages concernant ce soucis...


----------



## David16 (13 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir , 

Merci déjà de ton intervention ... Oui comme dit plus haut j'ai fais une clear installe avec la partition de récupération par le net dés la réception du mini ... 
Pour la ram j'ai pris un soft qui ne donne les stars de la ram , bien que j'ai commandé 8giga les 4 de base ne sont pas totalement utilisés juste après la clear installe et en lecture 1080p ... 

Je doutés quand même que le ssd puisse me faire disparaître ce soucie?!


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Mai 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Merci déjà de ton intervention ... Oui comme dit plus haut j'ai fais une clear installe avec la partition de récupération par le net dés la réception du mini ...
> Pour la ram j'ai pris un soft qui ne donne les stars de la ram , bien que j'ai commandé 8giga les 4 de base ne sont pas totalement utilisés juste après la clear installe et en lecture 1080p ...
> ...







En effet le ssd sert bien souvent juste sur les acces disques...


Apres en rajoutant de la ram tu  augmentes la vram de la HD4000, et c'est non negligeable sur les perfs...


Peut etre que ton soucis vient de la, a confimer par un utlisiateur de Mac mini, mais de la ram ne peut pas faire de mal dans ton cas bien au contraire avec mountain lion... Il est gourmand le sal... ^^


----------



## David16 (13 Mai 2013)

Bon de toute façon je serais fixé sur ce point d'ici 48h même si j'y crois pas trop :-/


----------



## iakiak (14 Mai 2013)

Avant de s'en prendre au Mini il faudrait analyser précisément la source.

Car du 1080p on trouve de tout et surtout du n'importe quoi.
Ca m'étonnerait fort que même un Mini de base d'aujourd'hui, avec son "pauvre" i5 et c'est "ridicules" 4Go de RAM et son "indigente" HD 4000 ne soit capable de lire un BRD qu'un malheureux lecteur à 50 balles ou une PS3 de 2008 sont capables de gérer.

La saccade en travelling sur du 24p c'est déjà un pléonasme (au ciné ça saccade !).
Ensuite si une mauvaise compression est faite alors ça devient vite la cata'. Et même un 12 cores avec 64Go de RAM n'y pourront rien.


----------



## David16 (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour , 

Avant d'être désagréable dans tes dires , je t'invite à relire mon post original ! Le soucie n'intervient pas dans les mêmes conditions à partir d'un MacBook Pro 2012 , avec le même fichier et même lecteur multimédia ...


----------



## iakiak (14 Mai 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Avant d'être désagréable dans tes dires , je t'invite à relire mon post original ! Le soucie n'intervient pas dans les mêmes conditions à partir d'un MacBook Pro 2012 , avec le même fichier et même lecteur multimédia ...



Désolé.:rose:
Mais je n'étais pas désagréable envers toi, mais envers ces fichiers pas toujours terribles, qu'on trouve souvent sur le net...
Maintenant si c'est un fichier que tu as encodé toi même re-désolé. 

Mais bon comme en effet ça semble tourner sur MBP 2012 le soucis doit bien venir du Mini.
Peut-on avoir des infos sur ta config' de MBP 2012 ?
Un 13" (donc la même partie graphique que le Mini), un 15" (lequel ?)... Combien de ram ? Quel type de disque dur ? Quel OS ? Quel soft multimédia ?

Tu écris : "_Bon pourtant j'ai pris un soft pour la ram qui me dit 2,20 giga d'utilisé , tout soft fermés et juste après la coran installe ! _"

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que veut dire "coran installe" ? Mais surtout pas besoin d'installer un soft. Tu peux utiliser le "Moniteur d'activités" qui se trouve dans les applications/utilitaires. 

Il y a en bas un onglet "mémoire système" et "activité du disque" qu'il serait intéressant d'analyser entre ton MBP et ton Mini.
En lançant le film à problème tu devrais pouvoir voir si il y a un soucis de manque de ram (faut qu'il reste du vert dans le camembert !) ou des pics de données trop importants sur le disque dur (pas très rapide du Mini) ou si l'activité proc' est trop importante (peut-être essayer un autre lecteur multimédia ?)...


----------



## David16 (14 Mai 2013)

Lol , non ne t'excuse pas ! 

Pour le coran installe , mon correcteur ortographique à du un instant ce croire au quatar !lol j'ai pas relus mais c'est clean installe ( j'avais édité ) ... 

Le soft : MplayerX 
MacBook Pro : 15" 8giga de corsair et ssd 960g m500, mais je forcé la HD4000 avec deux écran Tv et Sony 46" sans lag ... 

Pour le mini version de base je viens de commander 8g de corsair également ... 

Un truc bizarre , hier soir avant d'aller le coucher je vais pour éteindre le mini et du coup remets un coup le fichiers et la nickel ?! Je suppose que le mini étant chaud pour n'ayant pas de processus depuis quelques  heures en fonctionnement c'est beaucoup mieux comporté ... Je regarderais ce soir le moniteur d'actvité voir ce que ça donne ... 

Pour le soft de la ram c'est clean memory il me semble de tête ... 

En tout cas merci de ta participation ...


----------



## iakiak (14 Mai 2013)

Bon ton MBP a l'immense avantage d'avoir un SSD !!!
Si le débit de ton fichier 1080p est très très élevé alors peut être que c'est le médiocre disque du Mini qui n'arrive pas à suivre ?
Je doute quand même que MPlayerX ait besoin de plus de 2Go de ram ou d'un quadcore ?
As-tu essayé VLC ou autre ? Peut-être seront ils moins gourmands (observer le moniteur d'activité section mémoire).

Dans le moniteur d'activité regarde surtout les débits disques quand tu lances ton fichier 1080p. Tu verras si le pauvre 5200tr/min galère....


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2013)

Ah ouai y a un soucis car je lis sans saccades du 1080 sur mon mini core2duo 2 ghz avec son pauvre GMA950 avec 64 mo de mémoire (je suis équipé d'un SSD). Bon après c'est un clip et y a peu de travellings...


----------



## kaboum (16 Mai 2013)

David16 a dit:


> Bon pourtant j'ai pris un soft pour la ram qui me dit 2,20 giga d'utilisé , tout soft fermés et juste après la coran installe !



Salut.

Si je puis me le permettre, ça déjà, c'est chelou, non?
T'as pas un truc qui tourne en caché style un machin "flash"?
Moi j'avais ça sur mon macbook air, il tournait à fond, les ventilos à burnes et la batterie dans les chaussettes.
Et je me suis rendu compte qu'un module de chrome (de mémoire) bouffait un paquet de RAM et donc épuisait le bestiau.
Pour ça il faut ouvrir l'utilitaire d'activité dans les applications/utilitaires.


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2013)

Effectivement je n'avais pas vu cette phrase.


----------



## damdam666 (18 Mai 2013)

bonjour a tous je me permets de mettre mon témoignage suite à celui en cours pour vous faire part de mon problème qui ressemble de près, je ne peux pas lire de vidéos queles qu'elles soient sans que cela freeze, bloque et reparte tout seul là ou avant mes fichiers ne présentaiant aucuns problème.

J'ai l'impression que ça le fait depuis la derniere mise a jour de VLC, mon Mac est un mini fin 2011 avec 8GO de rem une HD3000 et un core I5, je précise que les freeze et autres interviennentaléatoirement dans les films, pas forcément aux mêmes endroits, donc je n'incrimine pas les fichiers, cela se produit aussi bien sur des vidéos de type DVDRIP que du HD720 ou 1080.

Je suis un peu inquiet, c'est mon premier mac et je n'aime pas ça, merci de votre aide, je suis débutant en informatique, je n'ai pas fait de clean install, je ne sais même pas comment faire


----------



## iakiak (18 Mai 2013)

Essaye un autre lecteur si tu vois que c'est VLC qui bug.
Et un petit check au moniteur d'activité pour voir si le processeur ou la ram ne seraient pas saturés quand tu lis les films qui freezent.


----------



## damdam666 (19 Mai 2013)

pour la ram et le proc en lecture, ya pas grand chose qui bouge quand je regarde le moniteur d'activité , il reste du vert partout, ça me parait normal en tout cas, pour le lecteur autre que VLC, j'ai quoi comme choix?


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Mai 2013)

Tente perian


----------



## damdam666 (19 Mai 2013)

merci de l'info, j'ai donc telechargé perian mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment lire une vidéo avec?

C'est bon j'ai compris comment ça fonctionnait , par contre je suis extrêmement énervé, ça continue de bugger sous quicktime player7 et sous VLC, ça me gave, je suis deg, je comprend pas comment faire, je suis nul en informatique et je n'ose pas faire quoi que ce soit genre clean install ou autre, si quelqu'un a des idées ou des solutions, je suis preneur


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Mai 2013)

Tente un reset PRAM : Appuie sur CMD + Maj gauche + P + R au démarrage


----------



## littlebird (20 Mai 2013)

Perian n'est pas un lecteur mais il rajoute des formats de lecture vidéo à QuickTime. Si tu l'a installé, lance QuickTime et essai de lire ton 1080p.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tente un reset PRAM : Appuie sur CMD + Maj gauche + P + R au démarrage



A préciser, il faut appuyer sur ces touches, attendre un second "bong" sonore et donc un redémarrage, puis relâcher.


----------



## damdam666 (21 Mai 2013)

j'ai donc fait ce redémarrage avec récupération sur une partition time machine, ce qui a eu pour effet d'effacer mon disque dur et de redémarrer sur la sauvegarde time machine, j'ai par la suite effacer mes fichiers vidéos et recharger une nouvelle vidéo, apparemment cela ne freeze plus, mais je reste en alerte :modo:

 j'ai un nouveau soucis, en mettant mon câble optique pour relier mon ampli, j'ai malencontreusement casser mon adaptateur dans le trou du casque :rose:, c'est tellement dur a mettre, que j'ai glissé et cassé au raz du trou, c'est embêtant, existe t'il un boitier capable d'avoir le son sur le mac et sur l'ampli quand besoin est, sans pour autan redébrancher a chaque fois?


----------



## damdam666 (24 Mai 2013)

bon et bien finalement, les saccades sont toujours là a différents moments dans les films, donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne des fichiers, je suis un peu énervé, l'ordi a à peine plus d'un an, les saccades sont ponctuelles mais pas systématiques


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

damdam666 a dit:


> bon et bien finalement, les saccades sont toujours là a différents moments dans les films, donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne des fichiers, je suis un peu énervé, l'ordi a à peine plus d'un an, les saccades sont ponctuelles mais pas systématiques



Tu disais que ça concernait certains fichiers, en pourcentage ou en proportion ça représente combien ? T'aurais pas un exemple de fichier que tu ne peux pas lire correctement ? Il y avait par exemple à une époque des bandes annonces de films sur le site d'apple en 1080, tu pourrais pas nous trouver un lien comme ça ? Peut-être que ton mac a un soucis matériel et qu'il pourrait être pris en charge par apple. Tu as dépasser de combien de temps la garantie ?

Peut-être ICI par exemple.
J'ai regardé par exemple Iron Man 2 en 1080 et c'est totalement fluide sur mon vieux mac mini avec son chipset de 64 mo tout pourri.


----------



## sylvanhus (24 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Tu disais que ça concernait certains fichiers, en pourcentage ou en proportion ça représente combien ? T'aurais pas un exemple de fichier que tu ne peux pas lire correctement ? Il y avait par exemple à une époque des bandes annonces de films sur le site d'apple en 1080, tu pourrais pas nous trouver un lien comme ça ? Peut-être que ton mac a un soucis matériel et qu'il pourrait être pris en charge par apple. Tu as dépasser de combien de temps la garantie ?
> 
> Peut-être ICI par exemple.
> J'ai regardé par exemple Iron Man 2 en 1080 et c'est totalement fluide sur mon vieux mac mini avec son chipset de 64 mo tout pourri.





Ben c'est étrange tout de même...

Je soupçonnerais aussi les fichiers films...

Mais pas un soucis de matériel défectueux...

Faudrait identifier le problème, car si c'est un souci matériel, cela se manifesterait aussi hors lecture de films...

Dans ce cas il faudrait tester la machine sur des utilisations spécifiques, mais c'est étrange que tout fonctionne correctement le reste du temps...
Cela ressemble dans ce cas plus à problème de puissance, même si cela me parrait peu plausible en théorie...

Le Mac mini est il aéré ? ou est il enfermé dans un bureau ?
Peut être chauffe t-il beaucoup ?

Pour juste rappeler une anecdote que JPTK avait posée, sur le fait que mon ancien Mac ne souffrait pas d'un manque de puissance , mais qu'il aurait fallu mettre 32 Go de ram à la place...
J'ai après 2 semaines d'utilisation intensive de ma nouvelle machine équipé d'un i7 à 3.6 Ghz, couplé d'une vrai carte graphique à 2 go de mémoire, sur une machine équipée de seulement 16 Go de ram également...Ben c'est bien plus souple et performant que l'était mon iMac i5 avec ses 16 Go...

J'ai même poussé le vice sur des fichiers (pourtant lourds de base à plus de 1.96 Go en 1200 Dpi) en les poussant a 2400 Dpi, avec plusieurs logiciels ouverts, (Chrome, In Design,Thunderbird, iTunes)
Ben la machine ne bronche pas, le travail est toujours aussi fluide et aucun, ralentissements se fait sentir...Même si je bouffe toujours un peu plus de 14 Go sur la mémoire globale...

Et en théorie le problème semblait venir d'un manque de mémoire...En pratique c'était un manque de puissance...

Je ne fait pas l'amalgame avec le mini, mais si il n'y a aucun soucis visibles hors film...Ben la machine a peut être juste plus de mal dans les films...?

Bon je n'affirme rien, je propose juste une expertise plus approfondie, et peut être tester avec d'autres logiciels et faire des bench , voir du montage vidéo, afin de solliciter les ressources du mini et de comparer avec d'autres utilisateurs du mini ?

Il aurait peut être déja un peu plus de recul et matière à comparer ?

La il pourrait dans ce cas envisager un soucis matériel sur sa machine...

A tester...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Si mon mini de 7 ans lit les mêmes vidéos sans soucis et que le sien non, c'est qu'il y a un problème matériel c'est tout. J'ai un core2duo et un chipset avec 64 mo de ram, donc question puissance, son mac l'est 4 fois plus que le mien, donc le soucis est ailleurs sherlock.

Le problème pourrait tout simplement se produire quand le chipset graphique est fortement sollicité, comme lors d'une lecture d'une vidéo en 1080 et du coup, en dehors de cette utilisation, s'il ne sollicite pas le chipset, il ne constaterait pas ce dysfonctionnement. Il y aurait donc un problème matériel.

Ou alors un process qui saturerait le processeur. Faudrait vérifier le moniteur d'activité.
Mais ce qui est un peu fou, c'est attendre plus d'un an avant de se rendre compte que les vidéos en 1080 sont saccadées, ou alors c'est depuis peu.

Mais damdam666, tu dis qu'avant la mise à jour de VLC ça ne le faisait pas ? Ça change tout alors.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Si mon mini de 7 ans lit les mêmes vidéos sans soucis et que le sien non, c'est qu'il y a un problème matériel c'est tout. J'ai un core2duo et un chipset avec 64 mo de ram, donc question puissance, son mac l'est 4 fois plus que le mien, donc le soucis est ailleurs sherlock.
> 
> Le problème pourrait tout simplement se produire quand le chipset graphique est fortement sollicité, comme lors d'une lecture d'une vidéo en 1080 et du coup, en dehors de cette utilisation, s'il ne sollicite pas le chipset, il ne constaterait pas ce dysfonctionnement. Il y aurait donc un problème matériel.
> 
> ...



Alors la theorie de la puissance sur Mac n'est pas toujours verifiable mon cher Watson...
Je l'ai bien constaté avec mon dernier Mac... Pourtant sur le papier , que des merveilles assurées...

De plus si un chipset est defectueux, il a tendance a manifester des signes de faiblesse visibles... Tel que des plantages, ou des lignes horizontales, du scintillement, des artefacts, du boot sans affichages, des freez etc...

C'est tres subtil d'accuser un probleme uniquement sur de la video, surtout que la lecture est toujours possible...

Dans ce cas c'est peut etre logiciel en effet , a verifier sous VLC avec une version anterieure...

Apres j'ai connu aussi le cas de figure ou les gens trouvent leur lecture video fluides sur leurs appareils, alors qu'en vrai , ce n'est pas forcement le cas et eux ne voient pas la difference...donc pour certains c'est fluide, pour les plus exigeants ça l'est moins...

Élementaire mon cher Watson


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Apres j'ai connu aussi le cas de figure ou les gens trouvent leur lecture video fluides sur leurs appareils, alors qu'en vrai , ce n'est pas forcement le cas et eux ne voient pas la difference...



Ça c'est clair, mais bon, avant il les trouvait fluide, plus maintenant donc c'est pas subjectif ici, il y a probablement juste un soucis logiciel. 

(Sylvanhus ton ancien mac était équipé d'un corei5 seulement, largement moins puissant que le corei7, si ça se trouve c'était le seul responsable de ton soucis, tu as multiplié en plus par 4 la mémoire vidéo, donc forcément déjà sur le papier c'est mieux et en réalité aussi, heureusement encore que ça tourne mieux). Probablement un mac mini avec un icore7 ferait aussi bien, ça se trouve le HD4000 n'est même pas en cause. Mais on est pas là pour parler de ça de toute façon et faire encore dériver le sujet.)



> J'ai l'impression que ça le fait depuis la derniere mise a jour de VLC, mon Mac est un mini fin 2011 avec 8GO de rem une HD3000 et un core I5, je précise que les freeze et autres interviennentaléatoirement dans les films, pas forcément aux mêmes endroits, donc je n'incrimine pas les fichiers, cela se produit aussi bien sur des vidéos de type DVDRIP que du HD720 ou 1080.



Donc ce ne sont pas les fichiers qui déconnent puisque ça concerne tous les fichiers vidéos, pas seulement les 1080 mais aussi les 720 et même les dvdrip, ça va jusqu'à engendrer des freeze et sinon ça saccade. 

Alors déjà, un truc qu'on a pas demandé, tu tournes sous quelle version d'OSX damdam666 ? 10.7 ? 10.8 ? Le système est à jour ?

J'ai une autre idée, le disque dur... il se pourrait qu'il ait un début de problème (et oui ça arrive, mac ou pc, c'est idem), ce qui pourrait expliquer qu'avant ça fonctionnait bien et plus maintenant, le fait que ça freeze est vraiment caractéristique (mais là aussi ça devrait le faire dans d'autres situation). En 1er damdam666, il faudrait que tu essayes de voir si tu as le soucis également en lisant un DVD physique ou des fichiers sur un disque externe.

Il faudrait aussi que tu démarres sur le DVD (comment on fait depuis lion déjà ?), pour lancer l'utilitaire de disque et tenter une réparation du disque dur pour voir si ça fonctionne.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça c'est clair, mais bon, avant il les trouvait fluide, plus maintenant donc c'est pas subjectif ici, il y a probablement juste un soucis logiciel.
> 
> (Sylvanhus ton ancien mac était équipé d'un corei5 seulement, largement moins puissant que le corei7, si ça se trouve c'était le seul responsable de ton soucis, tu as multiplié en plus par 4 la mémoire vidéo, donc forcément déjà sur le papier c'est mieux et en réalité aussi, heureusement encore que ça tourne mieux). Probablement un mac mini avec un icore7 ferait aussi bien, ça se trouve le HD4000 n'est même pas en cause. Mais on est pas là pour parler de ça de toute façon et faire encore dériver le sujet.)





Alors juste pour info, mon iMac était équipé d'un QUAD core i5 (sandy Bridge) à 2.7 Ghz (turbo boost à 3.2 GHz), épaulé d'une ATI HD6770 512 Mo, d'un DD 7200 T et 16 Go de ram...

Sur le papier, il est clairement bon pour du photoshop, montage vidéo etc...
De plus étant un Quand Core , il n'est pas si loin d'un i7 non plus, en tous cas pas autant que peut l'être le bi core i5 du mini VS le i7 Quad core du même mini...

Et comme mon expérience et les différents tests me confirment que c'est pas le jour et la nuit, mais presque en utilisation, par rapport à la théorie en tous cas...

La HD4000 est pas mal du tout, mais les benchs démontrent que c'est pour un usage limité tout de même, alors je te rejoins, le Mini est capable de toucher à tout, surtout le modèle i7, mais toucher à tout ne veut pas dire , être parfaitement à l'aise avec tout...LA HD4000 se retrouve la 1ere dans le viseur ,ainsi que le DD à 5400T...

Et je trouve également dommage que l'univers Apple se regarde bien souvent le nombril, à chaque nouvelle gamme...
Je m'explique, j'ai cherché dans mes précédents tests, de trouver des comparatifs des machines Apple (Mac Pro notamment) face aux autres machines du marché (PC etc...) et je constate que les site spé Mac , se contentent toujours de tester et comparer UNIQUEMENT les machines Apple entre elles...
Je trouve cela fort dommage, car ok, de savoir que le dernier iMac ou Mini talonne par moment les anciens Mac Pro, il est difficile de savoir concretement ce que ça vaut dans le milieu et le monde de L'INFORMATIQUE...
Ce qui manque parfois de claretée pour certains utilisateurs...

Donc attention , je ne relance aucun débat Mac Vs Pc, je veux juste rapporter cela au fait qu'un Mac mini bi core i5, est peut être bon sur le papier , mais peut etre moins à l'aise en pratique sur certaines applications...et que ça manque parfois de recul et de comparatif avec ce qui se fait dans le marché...

Car un Mac mini est bon pour ça et ça...mais à quel niveau ? dans quels cas ? sous quel cas de figure ? un Bench purement Apple est-il viable et se compare à quoi ?

Enfin c'est un autre débat, je voulais faire cette parenthèse du manque de "mélange" des machines Apple face à la technologie...

Pour revenir au sujet, le DD peut aussi étrangler les performances, c'est en effet une piste à observer également...

Sinon si un possesseurs du Mini i5 bi core, peut nous rapporter son expérience , on pourrait comparer ses perfs à celles Damdam666.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Et encore un pavé qui n'a rien à foutre là :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et encore un pavé qui n'a rien à foutre là :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Ben alors arretes de me lancer sur le sujet 

Mais bon c'était juste une parenthèse pour parler de la théorie et de la pratique...

Ca rejoint la théorie du mini ^^

:love:


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben alors arretes de me lancer sur le sujet
> 
> Mais bon c'était juste une parenthèse pour parler de la théorie et de la pratique...
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui est venu encore parler de ton cas alors qu'on en avait rien à branler.



> Pour juste rappeler une anecdote que JPTK avait posée, sur le fait que mon ancien Mac ne souffrait pas d'un manque de puissance , mais qu'il aurait fallu mettre 32 Go de ram à la place...
> J'ai après 2 semaines d'utilisation intensive de ma nouvelle machine équipé d'un i7 à 3.6 Ghz, couplé d'une vrai carte graphique à 2 go de mémoire, sur une machine équipée de seulement 16 Go de ram également...Ben c'est bien plus souple et performant que l'était mon iMac i5 avec ses 16 Go...
> 
> J'ai même poussé le vice sur des fichiers (pourtant lourds de base à plus de 1.96 Go en 1200 Dpi) en les poussant a 2400 Dpi, avec plusieurs logiciels ouverts, (Chrome, In Design,Thunderbird, iTunes)
> Ben la machine ne bronche pas, le travail est toujours aussi fluide et aucun, ralentissements se fait sentir...Même si je bouffe toujours un peu plus de 14 Go sur la mémoire globale...



*Son mac mini lisait très bien les fichiers avant et plus maintenant.* Donc soit c'est un problème logiciel, soit c'est le disque dur qui merde. Point barre, y a pas à parler de la puissance théorique ou réel du mini sachant que le mien qui a 7 ans lit des video en 1080 de manière fluide.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est toi qui est venu encore parler de ton cas alors qu'on en avait rien à branler.
> 
> 
> 
> *Son mac mini lisait très bien les fichiers avant et plus maintenant.* Donc soit c'est un problème logiciel, soit c'est le disque dur qui merde. Point barre, y a pas à parler de la puissance théorique ou réel du mini sachant que le mien qui a 7 ans lit des video en 1080 de manière fluide.





Ah bon et toi tu ne parle pas de toi peut être ...?

"Ah ouai y a un soucis car je lis sans saccades du 1080 sur mon mini core2duo 2 ghz avec son pauvre GMA950 avec 64 mo de mémoire (je suis équipé d'un SSD). Bon après c'est un clip et y a peu de travellings..."

"J'ai regardé par exemple Iron Man 2 en 1080 et c'est totalement fluide sur mon vieux mac mini avec son chipset de 64 mo tout pourri."

"Si mon mini de 7 ans lit les mêmes vidéos sans soucis et que le sien non, c'est qu'il y a un problème matériel c'est tout. J'ai un core2duo et un chipset avec 64 mo de ram, donc question puissance, son mac l'est 4 fois plus que le mien, donc le soucis est ailleurs sherlock."


Et toi non alors !?

On a bien compris ton point de vue aussi...

Décidemment tu reste toujours aussi polie et agréable...

"C'est toi qui est venu encore parler de ton cas alors qu'on en avait rien à branler."

Tu peux répéter !? :mouais:

C'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité sérieux...

Merci de rester poli et d'être capable de trouver des arguments un peu plus constructifs...

Tiens juste pour info...

http://forums.macgeneration.com/mac...meilleure-lecture-de-videos-1080p-218574.html

Je cite :

"Salut !

Bon j'ai reçu ma Ram l'ai installée et.... ben non les videos en 1080p fonctionnent toujours aussi "mal".

Pourrait tu me confirmer (ou me faire une capture) que ton GMA950 se voit allouer seulement 64 Mo de RAM ? (J'ai vu sur le net des gens qui avaient plus avec GMA950 )


"C'est bien noté 64 Mo, un GMA, quoi..."

"c'est clair que lire de la video HD avec un intel GMA 950, c'est limite

faut pas non trop en esperer du MB
"

Juste un exemple ,que certains ne sont pas si unanimes que toi...GMA ...logique...

Donc bon appelons un chat , un chat...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Oui je peux répéter : on en a rien à branler de ta vie !!!!

Ta gu..... Si je parle de mon cas c'est pour le comparer au sien, *avec le même usage*, mais pas pour raconter ma vie avec une autre activité. T'es vraiment bête à bouffer de la paille c'est pas possible, tu veux pas aller jouer près de l'autoroute ou te chopper une maladie grave ? Allez va colorier un peu, je vois que ça déborde là-bas.

C'est pas mon putain de point de vue, c'est la réalité, un mini de 7 ans lit des vidéos en 1080 (bon le mien est un peu boosté mais peu importe), le sien doit donc le faire aussi sans soucis, évidemment, heureusement !!

*ET SURTOUT, SON MAC LISAIT TRÈS BIEN CES FICHIERS AVANT, TU ENTENDS ?? Y A QUELQU'UN DANS TA TÊTE ??
*

Moi mon but en venant ici c'est d'aider la personne, c'est tout ce qui m'importe. Toi, on ne sait pas ce que tu fais, tu ramènes toujours tout à ton problème d'imac et ton nouveau pc, c'est n'importe quoi.

T'as édité ton post :rateau:
C'est pire que ce je croyais, tu es vraiment idiot et fou. Evidemment que mon GMA est super ultra limite, c'est de la merde en barre, et justement s'il arrive malgré tout à lire les vidéos en 1080, c'est que le HD 3000 peu largement le faire ! En plus celui des macbook est différent encore et un chouille moins puissant que le mien.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui je peux répéter : on en a rien à branler de ta vie !!!!
> 
> Ta gu..... Si je parle de mon cas c'est pour le comparer au sien, *avec le même usage*, mais pas pour raconter ma vie avec une autre activité. T'es vraiment bête à bouffer de la paille c'est pas possible, tu veux pas aller jouer près de l'autoroute ou te chopper une maladie grave ? Allez va colorier un peu, je vois que ça déborde là-bas.
> 
> ...





Mon pauvre toujours aussi pathétique avec tes insultes...

Tu ne sais pas lire non plus, ou ce qui t'arrange...

Les mecs parlent de leurs soucis de fluidité sur leur GMA et toi c'est parfait comme toujours !?

Je ne remets pas ton enthousiasme en doute, je te demanderais juste de faire pareil avec celui des autres...

TOI TU AS UN AVIS ET LES AUTRES EN ONT UN AUTRE , TOI COMPRENDRE CA !?

Tu me fais vraiment de la peine...et merci pour les insultes une nouvelle foi...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Les mecs parlent de leurs soucis de fluidité sur leur GMA et toi c'est parfait comme toujours !?



De toute façon, la lecture de vidéo c'est le processeur, je crois même pas que la partie graphique intervienne 
Le GMA sur les macbook a une fréquence plus basse que celui des mac mini, c'est ce qui faisait encore une petite différence. De plus moi j'ai 3 go de ram parce que j'ai bidouillé l'EFI. Donc je suis pile poil à la limite pour lire un 1080 de manière fluide. Mais peu importe, damdam666 est loin d'être équipé de ce pathétique chipset donc on s'en fout.

C'est pas un avis que j'ai, ce sont des faits, y a rien de subjectif, c'est la réalité.


*@ damdam666*

Comme tu auras pu le remarquer, sylvanhus a un grain, il est taré, il ne comprend rien. Il fait régulièrement ça, il s'insère dans un sujet, parle de son cas, qui n'a jamais rien à voir avec la personne concernée, on lui répond parce qu'il dit de la merde, et après ça fait des pages et des pages et ton problème est noyé dans ce flots de conneries. Son dernier soucis, c'est de t'aider. C'est un virus, un parasite, une sangsue, on a pas trouvé comment s'en débarrasser encore et en plus il est devenu accro aux forums, la plaie quoi.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> De toute façon, la lecture de vidéo c'est le processeur, je crois même pas que la partie graphique intervienne
> Le GMA sur les macbook a une fréquence plus basse que celui des mac mini, c'est ce qui faisait encore une petite différence. De plus moi j'ai 3 go de ram parce que j'ai bidouillé l'EFI. Donc je suis pile poil à la limite pour lire un 1080 de manière fluide. Mais peu importe, damdam666 est loin d'être équipé de ce pathétique chipset donc on s'en fout.
> 
> C'est pas un avis que j'ai, ce sont des faits, y a rien de subjectif, c'est la réalité.
> ...



Oui alors @damdam666:

Comme tu as pu le lire JPTK souffre d'un trouble du comportement et souhaite même du mal aux autres dans leur vie (maladie etc...)

tu auras aussi lu que JPTK vient maintenant nous parler du processeur comme source principale pour la lecture d'un film HD, alors que plus haut il parlait d'un soucis avec le chipset graphique ... 

Comme tu peux t'en douter ,cela s'appelle une contradiction, et il est coutumier du genre...

Cela fait plusieurs sujets , ou la divergence d'opinion,n 'est pas son fort, et il n'accepte pas souvent qu'on le contredise...du coup il s'enerve et perds les pédales...cela fait plusieurs fois qu'il m'insulte grossierement, donc j'ai décidé de prévenir un modo et de demander son banissement, car la on dépasse les limites du respect de la personne...

Que l'on ne soit pas d'accord avec une personne ,c'est une chose, mais que l'on soit violent verbalement, c'en est une autre...

C'est facile pour lui de venir cracher son venin derrière un clavier,en personne cela serait sans doute différent...
Il viendra nous dire qu'on est hors sujet , mais lui se permet de le faire en mélangeant les conversations sans retenue... 

"
Bah ouai NightWalker il a fermé en même temps que je postais, trop frustrant ! 
La discussion était déjà polluée de toute façon mon petit bichon, t'avais déjà vomi ta prose ici, même que ça sentait encore "

Donc damdam666, fais ce que tu veux, j'espere que tu trouveras solution à ton problème...

Pour ma part j'ai , comme JPTK , parlé de mon expérience pour démontrer que les forums conseillent parfois certaines choses, qui sont un peu différente dans la réalité...

Rassures toi meme si j'ai des réserves sur le Mini bi core i5 pour certaines taches  , en terme de puissance, je pense que ton soucis est logiciel...

Je te conseil d'aller poser cette question sur un autre forum, ou la bonne humeur est peut etre de mise...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Rassures toi meme si j'ai des réserves sur le Mini bi core i5 , en terme de puissance, je pense que ton soucis est logiciel...



Tu pouvais pas te contenter de ça depuis le début ? 

Je cherche des pistes, je peux pas avoir tout bon d'un coup. La vidéo c'est le proc principalement, ensuite y a aussi le chipset qui doit être sollicité en partie, le disque dur égalment. Donc c'est forcément un des 3 ou un problème logiciel. Vu qu'avant il lisait très bien ces fichiers, ça écarte la piste processeur, chipset et il reste donc soit un soucis de disque dur, soit un soucis logiciel.

Mon bannissement parce que je dis que tu es bête à bouffer de la paille ? Mais lol quoi, c'est pas une insulte, c'est vrai.
"En personne ça serait différent"... mdr, tu es bien sûr de toi, t'es vraiment un guignol.
Si j'étais tel que tu le décris, ça fait longtemps que je n'aurais plus le droit de citer ici. En l'occurrence, j'ai un soucis seulement avec toi, comme la plupart des autres qui soit se foutent de toi, soit t'insultes, soit t'ignorent.
Bref tu as un problème avec tout le monde, t'es tout seul, moi pas, et ça serait moi ou nous le soucis ? lol...

Je le l'ai déjà dit, c'est comme ça qu'on reconnait un fou, quand il est persuadé qu'il ne l'est pas.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Tu pouvais pas te contenter de ça depuis le début ?
> Mon bannissement parce que je dis que tu es bête à bouffer de la paille ? Mais lol quoi, c'est pas une insulte, c'est vrai.
> "En personne ça serait différent"... mdr, tu es bien sûr de toi, t'es vraiment un guignol.
> Si j'étais tel que tu le décris, ça fait longtemps que je n'aurais plus le droit de citer ici. En l'occurrence, j'ai un soucis seulement avec toi, comme la plupart des autres qui soit se foutent de toi, soit t'insultes, soit t'ignorent.
> ...





" tu veux pas aller jouer près de l'autoroute ou te chopper une maladie grave ? Allez va colorier un peu, je vois que ça déborde là-bas."

Tout est dit...

Je suis tout seul..certes mais je suis un pro , pas un fanboy cas clinique à un forum...

Ce qui fait une différence entre nous 2 c'est certains...

Mais bon tu semble te débattre seul dans ta choucroute, vu tes propos, je ne sais pas  qui  aurait envie de te soutenir sérieusement...

Je laisse le soin à tous les lecteurs de vérifier par eux même en quoi je suis fou de venir donner et partager mon expérience sur le forum...

Et je leur laisse aussi vérifier en quoi je mérite de fermer ma Gu, de me faire écraser sur la route, ou avoir une maladie grave...

Je confirme ma réclamation au modo


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je suis tout seul..certes mais je suis un pro









Un pro de la solitude ? C'est quoi un pro déjà ? C'est quelqu'un qui gagne sa vie de son activité non ? Bah on est 2 pro alors, moi je fais de la mise en page du graphisme et je suis à mon compte, cqfd.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

@damdam666, pour résumer :

La vidéo c'est le proc principalement, ensuite y a aussi le chipset qui doit être sollicité en partie, le disque dur également. Donc le coupable c'est forcément un des 3 ou un problème logiciel. Vu qu'avant tu lisais très bien ces fichiers, ça écarte la piste processeur, chipset et il reste donc soit un soucis de disque dur, soit un soucis logiciel. 

Il faut donc tenter la réparation du disque via l'utilitaire de disque, si ça plante c'est mauvais signe pour lui. Et sinon si c'est logiciel, on pourrait déjà tenter de passer un coup de MAINTENANCE.

Ta version de VLC, en faisant la restauration, tu as récupéré l'ancienne ou c'est toujours la nouvelle ? Essaye de télécharger une ancienne version de VLC sinon pour voir si le problème ne vient tout simplement pas de là.


----------



## damdam666 (25 Mai 2013)

Dans un premier tzmps je tiens a vous remercier de l'interet que vous portez a mon problème, même si vous n'avez pas l'air d'être de francs camarades, ça me permet d'avoir des pistes, je suis en train de retélécharger une version plus ancienne de VLC, je reteste ça, j'ai aussi la piste de mettre sur un disque externe un des fichiers qui freeze en lecture, je tiens à préciser si pas déjà dit, que la vidéo freeze mais reprend et le son continue aussi.

Quoi qu'il soit, je vous tien informé de la suite et arrétez de vous pourrir, ça me prend du temps à tout lire !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

bon et bien j'ai l'impression que j'ai un début de réponse, j'ai recopié un fichier vidéo sur mon disque dur externe qui me sert de Time Machine, un fichier 1080P de plus de 9Go et à la lecture je n'ai perçu aucun freeze, j'ai relu le fichier de mon disque dur interne à mon mac mini et là quasi tout de suite des freeze, don c je pense que mon dur présente des signes de faiblesse


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

damdam666 a dit:


> Dans un premier tzmps je tiens a vous remercier de l'interet que vous portez a mon problème, même si vous n'avez pas l'air d'être de francs camarades, ça me permet d'avoir des pistes, je suis en train de retélécharger une version plus ancienne de VLC, je reteste ça, j'ai aussi la piste de mettre sur un disque externe un des fichiers qui freeze en lecture, je tiens à préciser si pas déjà dit, que la vidéo freeze mais reprend et le son continue aussi.
> 
> Quoi qu'il soit, je vous tien informé de la suite et arrétez de vous pourrir, ça me prend du temps à tout lire !!!
> 
> ...



Ah bah voilà, on tient le coupable, ça commence comme ça et puis un jour il se bloque.
Tu te sens de le changer toi même ? Tu as dépassé de combien de temps la garantie sinon ? (des fois apple prend en charge après si tu insistes un peu).
L'occasion de mettre un disque dur plus gros ou un SSD et pourquoi pas les 2 en ajoutant la nappe sata qui va bien.

Faudrait quand même tenter une réparation du disque via l'utilitaire de disque, peut-être que c'est réparable, un problème de n&#339;uds ou un truc comme ça. Je ne sais pas comment on fait avec lion et moutain lion dans ces cas-là car avant on démarrait sur le DVD pour réparer le disque dur car on ne peut pas le faire si on est en train de tourner dessus, mais vu que le DVD n'est plus fourni... je ne me suis pas renseigné sur ce point.

EDIT : Ah voilà, il faut démarrer sur Recovery HD pour pouvoir réparer le disque.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Un pro de la solitude ? C'est quoi un pro déjà ? C'est quelqu'un qui gagne sa vie de son activité non ? Bah on est 2 pro alors, moi je fais de la mise en page du graphisme et je suis à mon compte, cqfd.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------






T'es un graphiste ? tu connais les ressources Photoshop alors ?

Tu fais ton taf de graphiste sur un vieux Mac Mini ?

T'as un site que je vois ton travail, ça m'intrigue un peu en fait...?

Ne te considère pas comme un pro, alors que tu ne sais même pas partager la divergence d'opinion ...

Désolé pour damdam666, si je fais un hors sujet pour le coup, mais me faire insulter de la sorte, par un pro du blabla, ça me fait gentiment rigoler...

Sinon cool damdam666 d'avoir trouvé ton soucis,cela n'a donc rien à voir avec les ressources de la machine et tant mieux pour toi


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Oublie moi et vas te soigner, c'est bien au moins au bout de 200 messages t'as compris que j'étais graphiste et que je travaillais avec un vieux mac mini, on progresse. En attendant damdam666 a trouvé son soucis grâce à mes suggestions tandis que toi tu sers toujours autant à rien. Je sais que photoshop est très gourmand mais perso c'est pas en travaillant sur des images de 38 ko à 3 mo en webdesign et de 10 mo à 150 en pao qu'il va faire plier mon mini, je n'ai pas besoin de puissance.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Tiens une géguerre des chefs ...  qui dure, qui dure :love:


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oublie moi et vas te soigner, c'est bien au moins au bout de 200 messages t'as compris que j'étais graphiste et que je travaillais avec un vieux mac mini, on progresse. En attendant damdam666 a trouvé son soucis grâce à mes suggestions tandis que toi tu sers toujours autant à rien.



Allez assumes et montre un peu tes "corones"  , démontre ce que tu affirmes ?

Montres nous ton travail...

On ne progresse pas, vu ta piètre connaissance de "Adaube" selon tes dires, et ton entêtement au Mac mini, je constate surtout que tu sembles manquer de matière à comparer, ce qui exclu totalement ton besoin de faire croire que tu es un spécialiste dans le domaine...


Tes suggestions ? la bonne blague, c'est pas toi qui parlé d'un soucis du chipet vidéo ? puis ensuite du proc ? t'as raison on progresse...
Mais non vas y prouves moi le contraire , montres nous ton site...?

Merci de démontrer ce que tu avances...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

T'es grave... j'ai jamais remis en cause tes capacités professionnelles, je sais pas à quoi tu joues là mais si tu crois que je vais participer, tu te fous le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au fondement. Tu peux très bien dire que j'ai pas de couilles, que je suis nul, j'en ai rien à carrer, je suis bien au dessus ça tu sais. 

Je suis là pour aider pour aider damdam666 moi, toi on sait pas ce que tu fous ici.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> T'es grave... j'ai jamais remis en cause tes capacités professionnelles, je sais pas à quoi tu joues là mais si tu crois que je vais participer, tu te fous le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au fondement. Tu peux très bien dire que j'ai pas de couilles, que je suis nul, j'en ai rien à carrer, je suis bien au dessus ça tu sais.
> 
> Je suis là pour aider pour aider damdam666 moi, toi on sait pas ce que tu fous ici.



Ah bon !?

Attends je vais te rafraichir la mémoire...



"Oui je peux répéter : on en a rien à branler de ta vie !!!!

Ta gu..... Si je parle de mon cas c'est pour le comparer au sien, avec le même usage, mais pas pour raconter ma vie avec une autre activité. T'es vraiment bête à bouffer de la paille c'est pas possible, tu veux pas aller jouer près de l'autoroute ou te chopper une maladie grave ? Allez va colorier un peu, je vois que ça déborde là-bas.

C'est pas mon putain de point de vue, c'est la réalité, un mini de 7 ans lit des vidéos en 1080 (bon le mien est un peu boosté mais peu importe), le sien doit donc le faire aussi sans soucis, évidemment, heureusement !!

ET SURTOUT, SON MAC LISAIT TRÈS BIEN CES FICHIERS AVANT, TU ENTENDS ?? Y A QUELQU'UN DANS TA TÊTE ??"

Alors non seulement tu remets mes "capacités intelectuelles" en cause, et de plus tu me souhaites du mal dans ma vie personnelle...


Mais je sens que tu bloques un peu la hein...?

Tu ne peux pas affirmer ce que tu avances...

Tu te dis pro, prouves le ! que t'es au moins un peu de crédibilité pour arriver à insulter les gens de la sorte...

Mais la je sens que tu vacilles, tu sembles être démasqué on dirait...

Si tu ne prouves rien, j'attends tes excuses sur ce forum...

Pour moi et pour les autres...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Mais je sens que tu bloques un peu la hein...?
> 
> Tu ne peux pas affirmer ce que tu avances...
> 
> ...



Y a pas un docteur dans la salle ? :modo:
Oui oui je vacille, ouhla je vais tomber là même, j'ai peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des excuses ?? 
Mais alors là tu peux toujours courir   

1er message de damdam666 sur cette page "arrêtez de vous pourrir", mais non comme d'hab tu continues et comme toujours, son problème est noyé dans nos échanges. Alors stop, si tu as un soucis, parle moi en message privé, ça n'intéresse personne toutes ces conneries.

Des excuses pour les autres ??  Mais ça va vraiment pas hein... tu gonfles absolument tout le monde et c'est moi qui leur devrait des excuses ? T'as pas compris encore que tout le monde se moquait de toi ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> j'attends tes excuses sur ce forum... Pour moi et pour les autres...



Et puis quoi encore, non mais des fois!!  

Un peu de retenue de ta part serait la bienvenue
Fais ton mea culpa ou ta prière


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a pas un docteur dans la salle ? :modo:
> Oui oui je vacille, ouhla je vais tomber là même, j'ai peur
> 
> 
> ...





Donc tu n'as rien à prouver...

Donc tu es un sacré charlot des bacs à sable, ni plus ni moins...

Et tu te dis fier d'insulter les gens et leurs souhaiter du mal dans leur vie...?

Ben mon t'es vraiment un pauvre type mythomane qui se donne et crois vivre une vie et la raconter sur ce forum...

Moi je fais comme toi, je partage mon expérience sur ce forum...Sauf que moi je respecte les gens en désaccord , sans devoir les insulter...

Te parler en message privé ?

Je vais même faire mieux, tu vas me donner ton adresse (si tu veux en message privé) comme ça si je passe dans le coin (pour ma tournée dédicace) je ne manquerai pas de te prévenir, comme ça on se verra et parlera de vive voix, je serais ravis de voir quel homme courageux tu es...

Si tu n'as rien d'autre à ajouter, je te conseil de te taire et d'arreter de prendre pour un autre sur ce forum...



Ta crédibilité vient d'en prendre un coup en tous avec ce beau bobard que l'on vient de découvrir te concernant...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Et puis quoi encore, non mais des fois!!
> Fais ton mea culpa ou ta prière



C'est une blague, tu cautionnes que quelqu'un souhaite du mal dans ta vie, parce que n'es pas d'accord avec lui sur une discussion concernant un ordinateur ou autre ?

Et le charte d'un forum ?

On peut s'insulter comme ça alors pour le fun !?



Franchement t'as aussi mauvais que lui ???

Wouaouwwwwww....

On en tiens une bonne la...
:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Franchement messieurs vous êtes grave d'en arriver la...
C'est encore plus grave d'encourager les insultes avec une personne qui n'est pas d'accord avec vous...

Honte à vous jptk et Anonyme !
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, mais je vais m'arrêter la...C'est n'importe quoi d'être fanatique à ce point...
Au revoir mesdames et messieurs


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ta crédibilité vient d'en prendre un coup en tous avec ce beau bobard que l'on vient de découvrir te concernant...



Y a que toi qui découvres des trucs tout seul dans ta tête hein :love:
On t'a demandé de voir ton travail toi ? Tu l'as montré ? Non, on a douté du fait que tu fasses de la colorisation de BD ? Non.
Allez va dormir un peu :sleep:



> Dareville a dit:
> 
> 
> > Franchement messieurs vous êtes grave d'en arriver la...
> ...



Et en plus il a un double compte (ce qui est interdit au passage) et il fait croire que quelqu'un le soutien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Surtout, qu'il n'aime pas qu'on lui demande de s'arrêter, c'est vraiment grave quand sur un fil on ne peut plus dispenser l'aide souhaitée, qui est remplacée par une espèce de pugilat.

A éviter de préférence.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a que toi qui découvres des trucs tout seul dans ta tête hein :love:
> On t'a demandé de voir ton travail toi ? Tu l'as montré ? Non, on a douté du fait que tu fasses de la colorisation de BD ? Non.
> Allez va dormir un peu :sleep:
> 
> ...



Wouawwww tu es gratiné quand même...

Je ne pensais pas à ce point...

Maintenant il m'accuse d'avoir 1 autre compte...

Wouawww 

Ne détournes pas le sujet, t'es graphiste ? 

Et n'ai pas peur contact en mp pour ton adresse...J'attends de voir ton courage...

Et pour info, si des camarades, ont vu mon travail, je n'ai rien à cacher moi...c'est pour cela que je reste poli et respectueux...

prouves le, pourquoi tu as si peur de montrer ton travail ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Surtout, qu'il n'aime pas qu'on lui demande de s'arrêter, c'est vraiment grave quand sur un fil on ne peut plus dispenser l'aide souhaitée, qui est remplacée par une espèce de pugilat.
> 
> A éviter de préférence.



A éviter aussi de dire n'importe quoi la franchement t'es aussi pathétique que ton pote...:mouais:

Mais merci Darveville !


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Les modos pourront vérifier facilement si c'est toi qui a créé ou pas ce compte.
Il écrit de la même façon que toi, termine ses phrases par petits points et il fait les mêmes fautes.
Tu as juste essayé de brouiller les pistes (avec un talent incommensurable ) avec un "Au revoir mesdames et messieurs".

Nan mais t'es un malade mentale, tu crois pas quand même que je vais te donner mon adresse non plus ??


----------



## iakiak (25 Mai 2013)

Non mais c'est quoi ce délire sur "le travail" avec Photoshop ?
Oui on peut très bien être un pro et pas avoir une machine de guerre pour bosser.
Bien sur ca demande parfois de la discipline, mais je comprends JPTK qui arrive à travailler avec une machine obsolète. Moi aussi.

Comme dirait mon père, un vrai professionnel de la profession : "les gars c'est pas parce qu'on leur file un rafale qu'ils sauront décoller".
Bien sur il faut remplacer rafale par MacPro 12 cores avec écrans Eizo calibrés et le décollage par un pauvre boulot de retoucheur Photoshop.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Les modos pourront vérifier facilement si c'est toi qui a créé ou pas ce compte.
> Il écrit de la même façon que toi, termine ses phrases par petits points et il fait les mêmes fautes.
> Tu as juste essayé de brouiller les pistes (avec un talent incommensurable ) avec un "Au revoir mesdames et messieurs.



Rolalalalalalalalalal mon pauvre , tu viens de perdre tout crédibilité...

Qu'est ce que tu es en train de raconter ?


Wooaawwww...

Ecoutes, t'es un gros bidon, tu va te chercher des nouvelles histoires pour brouiller les pistes sur le fait que tu ne veuilles pas répondre à ma précédente question...

T'es un mytho, rien de plus, sinon pourquoi ne pas me moucher et mon montrer ton travail ? Même en mp si tu veux, mais non tu ne fera rien, car tu n'as rien à montrer...

Pour pour le bonheur des autres, stp arretes de te faire passer pour un Pro et d'essayer de ridiculiser les autres et les insulter parce qu'il ne sont pas d'accord avec toi...alors que tu n'as rien pour prouver ce que tu avances...

T'es un charlot...alors au moins respecte les autres stp 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------




iakiak a dit:


> Non mais c'est quoi ce délire sur "le travail" avec Photoshop ?
> Oui on peut très bien être un pro et pas avoir une machine de guerre pour bosser.
> Bien sur ca demande parfois de la discipline, mais je comprends JPTK qui arrive à travailler avec une machine obsolète. Moi aussi.
> 
> ...




On est bien d'accord, je ne dis pas qu'il faut une machine de guerre pour travailler...

Apres tout dépend du travail en question...une HD4000 pour de la retouches intensives sur de lourds fichiers n'est pas forcément gage de facilité...

Pour de la retouche maison ou impression pro, LARGEMENT que le mini et la HD4000 est suffisante...

La ou j'attaque JPTK, c'est qu'il dénonce "Adaube" alors que tous les pros sont unanimes, Photoshop est un indispensable dans le métier...

Et il n'a pas l'air de savoir que les dernieres version demandent de la puissance GPU et surtout optimisé OPEN CL, chose que la HD 4000 version Mac , n'est pas compatible...

D'ou le fait de ne pas conseiller un Mini pour plusieurs écran + pro intensif...


JPTK semble dire que le mini est sous estimé...il l'est pour de l'utilisation courante, mais pour du travail lourd et sérieux le manque de Vram du mini est pénalisant...

Je l'expliquait gentiment en parlant de mon constat avec un carte graphique avec 2 Go de Vram par exemple...

ET comme d'hab, JPTK refuse que l'on ne dise pas que le Mini est parfait pour un Pro en besoin de puissance  en bi écran...



J'ai toujours défendu cette position et je la défends encore...

En fin on s'écarte du sujet la, pardonnez moi


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Regardez le 1er message de Dareville 

Bcp de similitudes avec Sylvanhus (regardez aussi les espaces avant les virgules, une spécifité de sylvanhus) , ils ont un mac mini à la maison, le mec travaille en bi-écran et est graphiste. En fait s'est Sylvanhus qui voulant tout de même rester sur mac, demande des renseignements sur le macpro, et il amène lui même la question du PC, par logique, complètement schyzophrène, je pense qu'il fait ça pour prouver qu'on ne peut pas dire ce qu'on veut sur le forum, sauf que ça ne marche pas. Il se répond même à la fin 



sylvanhus a dit:


> D'ou le fait de ne pas conseiller un Mini pour plusieurs écran + pro intensif...


Bah je sais, je t'ai déjà dit que tu avais raison, depuis le début quasiment, qu'il fallait un mac pro pour un usage intensif, je t'ai même dit que vu que tu avais pas le budget, t'avais bien fait de prendre un PC.
J'ai critiqué adobe quand déjà ??  Tu me confonds avec quelqu'un d'autre en plus 

*Et qu'est-ce que ça vient foutre dans ce sujet ???? *

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Je vais certainement pas te montrer mon travail car tu n'as qu'une envie, c'est de me pourrir. Je ne sais pas de quoi tu serais capable en plus par la suite, le diffuser à droite et à gauche, etc. Comment te dire... je n'ai absolument pas confiance en toi :rateau:


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Regardez le 1er message de Dareville
> 
> Bcp de similitudes avec Sylvanhus (regardez aussi les espaces avant les virgules, une spécifité de sylvanhus) , ils ont un mac mini à la maison, le mec travaille en bi-écran et est graphiste. En fait s'est Sylvanhus qui voulant tout de même rester sur mac, demande des renseignements sur le macpro, et il amène lui même la question du PC, par logique, complètement schyzophrène, je pense qu'il fait ça pour prouver qu'on ne peut pas dire ce qu'on veut sur le forum, sauf que ça ne marche pas. Il se répond même à la fin même
> 
> ...





Wouuaawwwww ,t'es vraiment gratiné, ben je suis ravis de lire que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas la...

Et oui va relire le sujet , puisque je lui ai meme répondu !!!

Ah oui je faisais déja ça avant hein !?

Ecoute mon gars , je vois que tu dois être en rogne de ne pouvoir avoir le dessus et le dernier mot sur moi, mais la tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi...

Tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité...

Tu critique pas adobe ? alors pourquoi dire "ADAUBE" alors ?
Idem tu sembles dire que les techniciens sont des chevres , sous pretexte, qu'ils rencontrent un soucis avec le Mini...

Franchement mec, tu es ridicule, pas graphiste et un gros mytho...

Sinon un lien pour nous montrer ton taf ?

T'as peur que je te pourrisse ? mais en quoi ?
Tu as fait quoi toi à me souhaiter un accident et j'en passe ?


La différence avec toi, moi j'ai le respect des autres...

T'ES PAS UN GRAPHISTE, JUSTE UN AMATEUR BEAU PARLEUR...Sinon PROUVES LE !

Allez vas jouer avec tes poupées...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité...


Encore ?


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu viens de perdre toute crédibilité...



 Et c'est dit par un spécialiste, un champion du monde qui connait tout  sur la perte de crédibilité.=>


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je vais certainement pas te montrer mon travail car tu n'as qu'une envie, c'est de me pourrir. Je ne sais pas de quoi tu serais capable en plus par la suite, le diffuser à droite et à gauche, etc. Comment te dire... je n'ai absolument pas confiance en toi :rateau:




La mon gars je vois completement ton esprit parano et tes idées ma placées...

Perso je ne vois pas l'interet d'aller pourrir le travail mérité d'une personne, tu sais entre graphiste, on se respecte et on respecte leur travail...

Justement calme moi , que je me taise à ce sujet...


Mais non tu n'as rien à montrer...

Tu me fais de la peine...:rose:


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Et c'est dit par un spécialiste, un champion du mondequi connait tout  sur la perte de crédibilité.
> =>



Montre lui ton travail toi aussi d'abord !!


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Et c'est dit par un spécialiste, un champion du monde qui connait tout  sur la perte de crédibilité.=>



et toi le blagueur qui s'achappe des qu'on lui demande de démontrer ce qu'il avance...hein !?

Le blagueur du service..

La blague carambar de Mac G


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> La mon gars je vois completement ton esprit parano et tes idées ma placées...



Mais pour moi tu es fou, vraiment je le pense hein, ça va pas bien dans ta tête, alors quand tu me dis d'un coup "nan mais entre graphistes, on se respecte", j'ai encore plus peur !


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Montre lui ton travail toi aussi d'abord !!



Voila


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Voila



impressionnant ! 

Merci pour ton intervention...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Tiens Sylvanhus, regarde ce sujet (entre autres), si j'étais pas graphiste, je vois pas pourquoi je l'aurais ouvert


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> impressionnant !
> 
> Merci pour ton intervention...


Merci. 



sylvanhus a dit:


> et toi le blagueur qui s'achappe des qu'on lui demande de démontrer ce qu'il avance...hein !?
> 
> Le blagueur du service..
> 
> La blague carambar de Mac G


OUé, _j'achappe_ à tout.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais pour moi tu es fou, vraiment je le pense hein, ça va pas bien dans ta tête, alors quand tu me dis d'un coup "nan mais entre graphistes, on se respecte", j'ai encore plus peur !



oui ben arretes ton blabla, t'es démasqué...

Tu bosses pas beaucoup pour un graphiste à chercher à avoir le dernier mot face un fou !?

Bizarre non...?

Allez je te laisse raconter de la m...et du mytho et compte sur moi pour intervenir dans tes prochains conseils si je passe par la ,en te faisant passer pour un pro


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Allez je te laisse raconter de la m...et du mytho et compte sur moi pour intervenir dans tes prochains conseils si je passe par la ,en te faisant passer pour un pro



Tu sais qui va être bannis au final si tu joues à ce jeu là ? 
Et regarde plus haut je t'ai mis un lien.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Tiens Sylvanhus, regarde ce sujet (entre autres), si j'étais pas graphiste, je vois pas pourquoi je l'aurais ouvert



Wouawwww tu m'as eu...

Je dois dire que pardon, ce que je viens de lire, te donne le droit de m'insulter...

Apres te mousse pas trop , faire des logos sur ordi, ne demande en effet pas beaucoup de puissance...

Ma maison d'edition fait les montages des albums sur des vieux G5...

Mais ils savent clairement que pour les créatifs , il faut plus de puissance...

Donc si tu savais ne pas que regarder que ton mini et tes logos, tu aurais évité surement bien des débordements...

Banissement ? je respecte les regles du forum...MOI...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> 
> OUé, _j'achappe_ à tout.



de rien , merci en tous cas


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Wouawwww tu m'as eu...
> 
> Je dois dire que pardon, ce que je viens de lire, te donne le droit de m'insulter...
> 
> ...



Bah c'est pas de ma faute si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que de la PAO, je te l'ai dit 20 fois. Si c'était juste ça le quiproquo, c'st un peu fou que tu ne comprennes que maintenant. Et oui effectivement, je pourrais même bosser avec un G4 ou un G5 mais c'est un peu poussif quand même faut pas déconner, surtout qu'il faudrait que j'utilise Leopard qui est un peu obsolète et non Snow.

PAO donc, Publication assistée par ordinateur. J'ai fait une formation de 2 ans à Lyon pour ça et j'ai fait mes armes en imprimerie. Donc faire des logos c'est une toute petite partie, le gros du boulot c'est la mise en page, affiche, catalogue, flyers et j'en passe. Donc xpress pour la mise en page, photoshop pour les retouches photos, et illustrator pour le dessin, en particulier les logos. La mise en page demande tout de même un peu de ressource, imagine un catalogue de 150 pages avec 200 images à 300 dpi, ça fait lourd quand même, mais mon mac suffit largement quand même, rien à voir avec la puissance dont toi tu as besoin.
Je vais aussi de l'habillage pour les sites, mais je ne m'occupe pas de l'intégration car je suis nul en programmation.
C'est un boulot de créatif aussi.

Moi ce que je sais, c'est que j'interviens dans les fils pour aider les gens, avant tout, c'est le but, je fais ça depuis un sacré moment et j'en ai aidé des milliers, alors j'ai pas trop de leçons à recevoir là-dessus.

Je suis juste content de les aider et je serais content de voir que tu es enfin calmé également.

Je te rappelle quand même qu'ici, on parle juste de pouvoir lire une vidéo en 1080, ce que mon mac mini fait tout juste mais de manière fluide et que j'ai aidé la personne à trouver l'origine du problème. C'était ça le but avant tout.


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> de rien , merci en tous cas




 Sinon, y a plus de blagues dans les Carambars, mais il nous reste sylvanhus.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah c'est pas de ma faute si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que de la PAO, je te l'ai dit 20 fois. Publication assistée par ordinateur. J'ai fait une formation de 2 ans à Lyon pour ça et j'ai fait mes armes en imprimerie. Donc faire des logos c'est une toute petite partie, le gros du boulot c'est la mise en page, affiche, catalogue, flyers et j'en passe. Donc xpress pour la mise en page, photoshop pour les retouches photos, et illustrator pour le dessin, en particulier les logos. La mise en page demande tout de même un peu de ressource, imagine un catalogue de 150 pages avec 200 images à 300 dpi, ça fait lourd quand même, mais mon mac suffit largement quand même, rien à voir avec la puissance dont toi tu as besoin.
> Je vais aussi de l'habillage pour les sites, mais je ne m'occupe pas de l'intégration car je suis nul en programmation.
> 
> Moi ce que je sais, c'est que j'interviens dans les fils pour aider les gens, avant tout, c'est le but, je fais ça depuis un sacré moment et j'en ai aidé des milliers, alors j'ai pas trop de leçons à recevoir là-dessus.
> ...



Que je sois calmé, mais tu as vu la proportion de tes messages ? tes accusations ? tes insultes assez corsées ?

Tout ça parce que moi aussi j'essais d'aider les gens a choisir leur machine, et comme toi je me base sur mes compétences et mon expérience...
Tu n'es pas le seul a pouvoir aider les gens...Par contre tu sembles croire être le seul a pouvoir intervenir...

Désolé mais c'est avec des gens comme toi que j'ai choisis mon iMac, qui aujourd'hui a fini sur lbc, car je ne trouvais pas machine à ma souris...

Alors je ne reproche rien au forumers bien entendu, je dis juste que souvent on s'appuis sur la théorie, et en pratique, c'est moins évident...

Et ça tu as toujours eu du mal avec ça...

Alors si quelqu'un devrait arreter et laisser les autres intervenir sans les pourrir, c'est bien toi...

Ca s'appelle mettre de l'eau dans son vin...

Sinon ne te plains pas, et compte sur moi pour être présent à l'avenir si je passe par la


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

Ouai, PC c'est pas cher et c'est mieux que le Mac cher.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Je te rappelle quand même qu'ici, on parle juste de pouvoir lire une vidéo en 1080, ce que mon mac mini fait tout juste mais de manière fluide et que j'ai aidé la personne à trouver l'origine du problème. C'était ça le but avant tout.

Allez, retourne colorier maintenant


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul a pouvoir aider les gens...


Si c'est du second degré, c'est excellent. ^^ 
:rateau: Dans ce cas, tu devrais t'abstenir et ne plus (jamais, jamais , jamais) jamais intervenir sur MacG, ou seulement au Bar/Terrasse, pour le fun ^^.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je te rappelle quand même qu'ici, on parle juste de pouvoir lire une vidéo en 1080, ce que mon mac mini fait tout juste mais de manière fluide et que j'ai aidé la personne à trouver l'origine du problème. C'était ça le but avant tout.
> 
> Allez, retourne colorier maintenant




Tu vois tu demandes le calme et juste derrière tu en remets une couche...

C'est plus fort que toi, du haut de tes logos fait dans ta chambre, tu te crois plus a même de parler aux autres...

Saches que ce n'est pas toi qui a aidé à résoudre le problème...c'est l'auteur lui même qui a trouvé son soucis...

Et si c'est le but, pourquoi alors tu ne passes pas ton chemin plutot que faire des messagesn rouges pour ridiculiser les autres ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Si c'est du second degré, c'est excellent. ^^
> :rateau: Dans ce cas, tu devrais t'abstenir et ne plus (jamais, jamais , jamais) jamais intervenir sur MacG, ou seulement au Bar/Terrasse, pour le fun ^^.



exact, tu me comprends si bien, tu ne serais pas un habitué ?


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> exact, tu me comprends si bien, tu ne serais pas un habitué ?


 Mon cheval Mes lasagnes pour une boule rouge.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu vois tu demandes le calme et juste derrière tu en remets une couche...



Arf ça va c'était pas méchant cette fois...



sylvanhus a dit:


> Saches que ce n'est pas toi qui a aidé à résoudre le problème...c'est l'auteur lui même qui a trouvé son soucis...



Si si, c'est moi qui lui avait dit d'essayer sur un disque externe pour voir si l'interne n'avait pas un soucis, et oui


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Arf ça va c'était pas méchant cette fois...
> 
> 
> 
> Si si, c'est moi qui lui avait dit d'essayer sur un disque externe pour voir si l'interne n'avait pas un soucis, et oui



quel héros !

Tu veux une médaille ou tu préfères une coupe ?
:love:

Moi aussi je peux rire...c'est pas évident à 1ere vue n'est ce pas?

Et si ta mission 1ere est d'aider les gens, pourquoi tu ne passes pas ton chemin , une fois l'aide réalisée ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> quel héros !
> 
> Tu veux une médaille ou tu préfères une coupe ?
> :love:



Je déteste les coupes et les médailles me vont très bien ! 

EDIT : ah bah si tu vois j'ai tout de suite vu que tu plaisantais moi.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je déteste les coupes et les médailles me vont très bien !
> 
> EDIT : ah bah si tu vois j'ai tout de suite vu que tu plaisantais moi.



oui tu insultes et tu ris...

T'avoueras que c'est pas facile à suivre comme comportement...?

:love:


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> T'avoueras que c'est pas facile à suivre comme comportement...?



Mais t'es pas facile comme garçon, tu es épuisant, ceci engendrant peut-être cela. Au début je suis patient, je te réponds normalement et puis au bout d'un moment je craque, c'est humain. 
On ne peut pourtant pas dire que je n'ai pas d'expérience dans les forums, alors avoue quand même que tu es un tout petit petit petit peu CHIANT 



> Et si ta mission 1ere est d'aider les gens, pourquoi tu ne passes pas ton chemin , une fois l'aide réalisée ?


Parce que tu fais toujours dériver le sujet.

De plus c'est pas fini, on a ciblé le problème, maintenant reste à voir comme il va faire pour la suite.

On en était là donc :


> JPTK a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ah bah voilà, on tient le coupable, ça commence comme ça et puis un jour il se bloque.
> ...


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais t'es pas facile comme garçon, tu es épuisant, ceci engendrant peut-être cela. Au début je suis patient, je te réponds normalement et puis au bout d'un moment je craque, c'est humain.
> On ne peut pourtant pas dire que je n'ai pas d'expérience dans les forums, alors avoue quand même que tu es un tout petit petit petit peu CHIANT
> 
> 
> ...



Epuisant ? ou n'est ce pas toi qui t'épuise à vouloir avoir, si je puis dire, le dernier mot ?

Tu craques ok, mais moi tu vois, endurant et "chiant" comme tu dis, je reste correct...

Je te trouve aussi "chiant" de toujours revenir sur les choses également...

D'autant que mon avis, n'est pas si indigeste...

Je me souviens ,j'ai osé parlé de mon envie de me séparer de ma machine, car elle ne convenait plus à mes attentes...

Le Mac a des défauts, le mini aussi, donc j'en informe les futures acheteurs de bien choisir leur matos...

Et on me tombe dessus car le MAc est bon pour tous...

Désolé de m'être battu contre cela...car le Mac est aussi bon que le reste, tout dépend de que l'on en fait...

Donc le sujet est clos je pense, l'auteur a trouvé sa panne, il lui reste la solution de changer son Dd d'origine seul, ou de faire intervenir un technicien...

Seul lui peut décider en effet...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et on me tombe dessus car le MAc est bon pour tous...



Non, c'est faux, on a jamais dit ça, c'est toi qui t'obstine à dire que c'est notre propos, on dit juste qu'il peut convenir à une majorité, c'est évident et après on fait du cas par cas. Quand c'est approprié on dirige vers le hakintosh voir même des PC sous SEVEN. D'ailleurs, et tu le sais très bien, dans TON sujet, je ne t'ai jamais fait chier moi, je t'ai dit que oui dans ton cas, valait mieux prendre un PC, que je comprenais ton choix.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Non, c'est faux, on a jamais dit ça, c'est toi qui t'obstine à dire que c'est notre propos, on dit juste qu'il peut convenir à une majorité, c'est évident et après on fait du cas par cas. Quand c'est approprié on dirige vers le hakintosh voir même des PC sous SEVEN. D'ailleurs, et tu le sais très bien, dans TON sujet, je ne t'ai jamais fait chier moi, je t'ai dit que oui dans ton cas, valait mieux prendre un PC, que je comprenais ton choix.



T'es sur ?

T'as la mémoire courte alors ...Je cite JPTK :

"Je me demande si on aurait vu se plaindre sylvanhus s'il avait mis tout simplement 32 go de ram dans son mac car clairement pour lui le problème vient de là, ram saturée, swap sur un disque dur et donc lenteur."

Donc si tu es d'accord avec moi sur le fait qu'il me faut un Mac Pro ou un Pc, pourquoi remettre ça en cause ?

Tu ne t'en rends même pas compte mais ton avis est versatile...et tu sembles aller dans différentes direction et garder une rancoeur envers moi quel que soit le sujet...

Tout comme toi je parler de mon expérience, rien de plus, donc si tu me compends, on devrait arriver à dialoguer sans s'énerver...Toi non manifestement...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> T'es sur ?
> 
> T'as la mémoire courte alors ...Je cite JPTK :
> 
> "Je me demande si on aurait vu se plaindre sylvanhus s'il avait mis tout simplement 32 go de ram dans son mac car clairement pour lui le problème vient de là, ram saturée, swap sur un disque dur et donc lenteur.".



Sur ton sujet oui je suis sûr. Ça c'était juste une supposition que j'ai fait après dans un autre sujet, c'était possible, c'est toi même qui disait que tu saturais la ram, donc non je ne me contredis pas du tout, ça aurait pu être le cas, c'est tout. C'est toujours pareil, tous les éléments étaient à prendre en compte pour déterminer le ou les coupables dans ton cas, toutes les pistes étaient bonnes.


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Sur ton sujet oui je suis sûr. Ça c'était juste une supposition que j'ai fait après dans un autre sujet, c'était possible, c'est toi même qui disait que tu saturais la ram, donc non je ne me contredis pas du tout, ça aurait pu être le cas, c'est tout. C'est toujours pareil, tous les éléments étaient à prendre en compte pour déterminer le ou les coupables dans ton cas, toutes les pistes étaient bonnes.



Ben tu vois j'ai envie de te dire que c'est bien moi qui avait raison depuis le début concernant mon soucis...

La preuve les tests sur ma nouvelle machine sont unanimes...
Et lorsque j'ai expliqué, mon cas je ne m'attendais pas a un tel jugement, surtout que je savais de quoi il en retournait, et ma nouvelle machine confirme la chose...

Alors que dois je en déduire ? que le fanatisme absolu de certains, porte un jugement négatif sur ceux qui osent se poser des questions sur le matériel Apple ?

Je dirais même que si j'avais suivi le conseil de certains, sur le fait de partir sur le dernier Mac mini i7, fusion drive 16 Go (comme je l'avais visé au début) j'aurais du débourser un peu plus de 1200 &#8364;...avec une petite HD 4000...

Et quand je vois que ma machine m'a coutée un peu plus de 800 &#8364; d'occasion (avec un SSD et ram neuve) et que j'ai résolu la totalité de mes soucis, tout en étant porté sur l'avenir et ayant une machine plus puissante qu'un Mac Pro, j'ai comme envie de poser la question ,c'est qui les spécialistes au fond ?

Bref, si tu penses avoir raison, acceptes que moi j'avais vu juste depuis le début, sans être fan de qui que ce soit...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Mais on s'en fout grave dans ce sujet non ?


----------



## sylvanhus (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais on s'en fout grave dans ce sujet non ?



de ça aussi en s'en fout ..

"Non, c'est faux, on a jamais dit ça, c'est toi qui t'obstine à dire que c'est notre propos, on dit juste qu'il peut convenir à une majorité, c'est évident et après on fait du cas par cas. Quand c'est approprié on dirige vers le hakintosh voir même des PC sous SEVEN. D'ailleurs, et tu le sais très bien, dans TON sujet, je ne t'ai jamais fait chier moi, je t'ai dit que oui dans ton cas, valait mieux prendre un PC, que je comprenais ton choix."

Mais la il faut faire une exception ?

T'es vraiment chelou comme bonhomme...tu bottes toujours en touche quand ça t'arrange on dirait bien...

Tu sais quoi stop, je perds mon temps avec toi, la vérité est rétablie, c'est tout ce qui m'importe...


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> de ça aussi en s'en fout ..
> 
> "Non, c'est faux, on a jamais dit ça, c'est toi qui t'obstine à dire que c'est notre propos, on dit juste qu'il peut convenir à une majorité, c'est évident et après on fait du cas par cas. Quand c'est approprié on dirige vers le hakintosh voir même des PC sous SEVEN. D'ailleurs, et tu le sais très bien, dans TON sujet, je ne t'ai jamais fait chier moi, je t'ai dit que oui dans ton cas, valait mieux prendre un PC, que je comprenais ton choix."
> 
> ...



Mais putain à chaque fois je ne fais que te répondre, tu comprends pas ?
Faut donc toujours que je te laisse sur le dernier post.
Ce que je vais faire ici pour qu'enfin tu fermes ta put... de g....
Oui tu es débile, tu es fou, tu es cinglé, tu es idiot, tu ne sers à rien, tu crains.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------

*Y a-t-il des modérateurs sur ce site afin de garder la qualité et la lisibilité de ce forum ??? *
Je ne suis pas un garde malade !
Merci 

note à la modération : vous avez un doute ? Demandez à Anonyme, iluro_64, pascalformac, Etienne000, bompi, subsole, Pascal_TTH, iPadOne. J'en oublie probablement.


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais putain à chaque fois je ne fais que te répondre, tu comprends pas ?
> Faut donc toujours que je te laisse sur le dernier post.
> Ce que je vais faire ici pour qu'enfin tu fermes ta put... de g....
> Oui tu es débile, tu es fou, tu es cinglé, tu es idiot, tu ne sers à rien, tu crains.
> ...



Et allez c'est reparti les insultes...

T'as un sérieux grain mon gars...Tu demande du calme, tu exiges que l'on écoute tes réponses, et tu perds de nouveau les pédales...

Et j'ai bien compris ce qui se passe dans ta tête, tu veux le dernier mot, le dernier post, faire la police, être le roi et régner en maitre sur ce forum...

Mon dieu qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire...

Et tu te permets derrière ton clavier de faire le malin et s'insulter les autres...
T'es pathétique franchement, c'est la 1ere fois que je vois ça...

Je demande une nouvelle fois qu'un modérateur s'occupe de tes dérapages, car tu ne respectes pas, ni les intervenants, ni les autres qui lisent tes messages et encore moins la charte du forum...

Tu trouve ça mature d'insulter les gens pour avoir le dernier mot ?

On t'as jamais dit que l'agressivité et l'insulte sont un signe de faiblesse ?

Saches juste que tant que tu m'insulteras, je viendrais me défendre, car la il ne faut pas abuser...

Donc soit t'arretes ton manège et on en reste la, et on peut laisser le forum continuer de discuter en bonne intelligence...

Soit tu décides d'en remettre une couche et de continuer un échange puéril...

La balle est dans ton camps, moi je te demande le respect avant tout.


----------



## subsole (26 Mai 2013)

Il pleut dans le Béarn ?


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Il pleut dans le Béarn ?



Non il fait beau, enfin un peu de nuage encore...

pourquoi donc ?

Je me demande si à Grenoble/Le Creusot il fait beau...


----------



## subsole (26 Mai 2013)

Alors, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour prendre l'air, pourquoi ne pas en profiter ?


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Alors, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour prendre l'air, pourquoi ne pas en profiter ?



Tu devrais en faire autant tu ne crois pas ? 

Que l'on arrete de m'insulter gratuitement, ce sera déja plus cool...

Pourquoi vous ne lui conseillez pas ça à JPTK ,j'aimerais comprendre ...?


----------



## subsole (26 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu devrais en faire autant tu ne crois pas ?


J'utilise mon iPhone en ce moment même. 



sylvanhus a dit:


> Que l'on arrete de m'insulter gratuitement, ce sera déja plus cool...


Je n'insulte jamais gratos, sort ta CB.



sylvanhus a dit:


> j'aimerais comprendre ...?


Faudrait pas demander l'impossible ..


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> J'utilise mon iPhone en ce moment même.
> 
> 
> Je n'insulte jamais gratos, sort ta CB.
> ...



Ben alors coupe ton télephone et bonne journée ?

Au plaisir


----------



## subsole (26 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Au plaisir


faudrait voir à pas mettre la barre trop haute. ^^


----------



## iakiak (26 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben tu vois j'ai envie de te dire que c'est bien moi qui avait raison depuis le début concernant mon soucis...
> 
> La preuve les tests sur ma nouvelle machine sont unanimes...
> Et lorsque j'ai expliqué, mon cas je ne m'attendais pas a un tel jugement, surtout que je savais de quoi il en retournait, et ma nouvelle machine confirme la chose...
> ...


Ah bah non tu as tout à fait raison de te poser des questions !
Moi aussi je m'en pose. Même si il est totalement hors de question pour moi de réinvestir dans un PC, je suis bien conscient qu'il y a un gros trou dans la gamme Apple.
Que le Mini peut être trop juste pour certains et que le Pro (si il existe encore) est bien trop cher pour une grande majorité des indépendants (graphistes, designers, etc...) à qui on demande des ristournes toujours plus importantes.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Je dirais même que si j'avais suivi le conseil de certains, sur le fait de partir sur le dernier Mac mini i7, fusion drive 16 Go (comme je l'avais visé au début) j'aurais du débourser un peu plus de 1200 ...avec une petite HD 4000...


C'est sûr que ça paraît cher.
Mais il faut bien se rendre compte que le Mini a des atouts. C'est une machine transportable qui utilise des composants chers (de portables).
Pour certains pro c'est une solution envisageable qui peut avoir du sens (mission chez un client, présentations avec sa machine, etc...).
Ca reste quand même plus de 2x moins cher qu'un MBP équivalent. Faut juste avoir un écran ou un projoo sur place.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Et quand je vois que ma machine m'a coutée un peu plus de 800  d'occasion (avec un SSD et ram neuve) et que j'ai résolu la totalité de mes soucis, tout en étant porté sur l'avenir et ayant une machine plus puissante qu'un Mac Pro, j'ai comme envie de poser la question ,c'est qui les spécialistes au fond ?
> 
> Bref, si tu penses avoir raison, acceptes que moi j'avais vu juste depuis le début, sans être fan de qui que ce soit...


Plus puissante qu'un MacPro ?
Euh c'est quoi ton PC à 800 euros qui est plus rapide qu'un Pro (lequel d'ailleurs ???).

Concernant l'avenir on verra bien. Il est toujours difficile de faire des prédictions sur l'avenir de l'informatique.


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Ah bah non tu as tout à fait raison de te poser des questions !
> Moi aussi je m'en pose. Même si il est totalement hors de question pour moi de réinvestir dans un PC, je suis bien conscient qu'il y a un gros trou dans la gamme Apple.
> Que le Mini peut être trop juste pour certains et que le Pro (si il existe encore) est bien trop cher pour une grande majorité des indépendants (graphistes, designers, etc...) à qui on demande des ristournes toujours plus importantes.
> 
> ...




Je te rejoins sur bien des points 

Et entièrement d'accord que le Mini a des atouts , un super processeur, une connectique correct, et le choix de l'écran...

Mais tout dépend de l'utilisation en effet, car tout de même 4 ports USB dans certains cas, c'est un poil juste (y a la solution des hub c'est sur) ,sans parler qu'il faut absolument un SSD ou fusion drive...c'est un poil dommage, mais bon ya des solutions...

Pour mon Pc plus puissant que le Mac Pro quad core ?
Carte mere X79 64 Go de ram DDR3 (Wifi et Blutooth inclus )
Processeur i7 3820 à 3,6 Ghz , turbo boost 3,8 Ghz
16 Go de ram DDR3 1600
SSD 120 Go
3 To de dd 7200 T
Carte graphique Asus 6950 2Go de Vram (6 sorties vidéos, 2 DVi et 4 Display port)
Alim modulaire 620 W
Boitier Cooler master Silencio (je viens de le changer j'ai du rajouter 70 &#8364; ) je l'entends à peine , c'est super silencieux


Je pense que c'est correct et je confirme le fossé avec mon ancienne machine.

Après tu sais moi aussi j,'avais un peu les boules de devoir repasser sur PC, car Mac OS est vraiment bien et j'avais mes habitudes et toutes mon installations et sauvegardes (time machine)...

Mais bon je découvre Windows 7 Pro, je dois dire que je suis agréablement surpris après 5 ans passé sous Mac OS...C'est très stable, ergonomique, j'ai trouvé mes repères en quelques minutes (j'y aurais pas cru a vrai dire)

Je suis obligé de faire avec en attendant...A moins de rester comme cela si l'aventure reste aussi agréable... :love:
Voila pour répondre à ta question


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2013)

Voilà, encore un topic accaparé par le fou à lier sylvanhus.
Il est content, il peut parler de sa petite vie, ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le sujet, mais il s'en fout car il est fou.
Y a plus de modérateurs sur ces forums maintenant de toute façon, c'est en roue libre.


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Voilà, encore un topic accaparé par le fou à lier sylvanhus.
> Il est content, il peut parler de sa petite vie, ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le sujet, mais il s'en fout car il est fou.
> Y a plus de modérateurs sur ces forums maintenant de toute façon, c'est en roue libre.



Et allez c'est reparti !!!

Je veux pas dire mais t'ed ridicule a venir rager comme ça... C'est clairement toi qui passe pour un fou la... Puis tu ne sais meme pas employer les bons mots...

Désole un camarade m'a posé une question , je lui ai répondu...

Et toi pendant ce temps , tu rages derriere ton clavier...

Un bel inquiet quand meme... Allez ecoute si tu n'as plus rien a dire sur ce sujet , laisse nous entre nous, on fait de mal a personne , si !?

Merci de ta comprehension


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2013)

C'est accaparer que tu ne comprends pas ?


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est accaparer que tu ne comprends pas ?



Ben va faire autre chose alors...

Si t'es pas content passes ton chemin...

Ça fait depuis le début de l'aprem que ce sujet est libre, et faut que tu viennes refoutre la mauvaise ambiance...

Arretes de faire l'enfant qui veut marquer son territoire , t'es de plus en plus ridicule...

Arretes de m'agresser et interviens lorsqu'on te posera une question d'accord ?

Allez sois mignon va...


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2013)

Oui donc tu ne comprends pas ce mot, c'est pas grave, ça doit pas être le seul.
Bon de toute je dois y aller, je dois aller tuer des bébé chats, ça me rend triste à chaque fois, mais j'ai pas le choix


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui donc tu ne comprends pas ce mot, c'est pas grave, ça doit pas être le seul.
> Bon de toute je dois y aller, je dois aller tuer des bébé chats, ça me rend triste à chaque fois, mais j'ai pas le choix



Intervention tres instructif de ta part en effet...

Allez stop on boucle , et le sujet peut reprendre son cours merci...


----------



## subsole (26 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> et le sujet peut reprendre son cours merci...



 Bonne nuit.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Allez stop on boucle , et le sujet peut reprendre son cours merci...



C'est lui qui dit ça   
Rappelle moi, c'est quoi le sujet déjà ? C'est toi et ta vie ou un soucis pour lire des vidéos ?
T'as aidé en quoi au juste ? Rien ? Ah oui c'est ça... tu supposais quoi comme truc qui n'avait aucun sens déjà ? Un problème de puissance du mac mini ? 



sylvanhus a dit:


> Je soupçonnerais aussi les fichiers films...
> 
> Mais pas un soucis de matériel défectueux...
> 
> Ben la machine a peut être juste plus de mal dans les films...?



Ah et pourtant c'est le disque dur qui merde... c'est fou quand même...


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est lui qui dit ça
> Rappelle moi, c'est quoi le sujet déjà ? C'est toi et ta vie ou un soucis pour lire des vidéos ?
> T'as aidé en quoi au juste ? Rien ? Ah oui c'est ça... tu supposais quoi comme truc qui n'avait aucun sens déjà ? Un problème de puissance du mac mini ?
> 
> ...





Ma vie !? 


C'est pas toi qui vient nous raconter la tienne avec ton chat ?


T'as pas mal ou je pense franchement...
Et arretes de faire l'enfant qui veut avoir le dernier mot...


Va te coucher et bon vent !


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est pas toi qui vient nous raconter la tienne avec ton chat ?



Des bébés chats, je les tue pour arrondir mes fins de mois. Tu sais quand les chattes font de grosses portées et que les gens ne savent pas quoi en faire, bah ils m'appellent et je les butte, faut bien des gens pour faire ça aussi 

Nan mais sinon c'était juste pour montrer ton incompétence et à quel point tu sers à rien, comment tu viens raconter ta life concernant un sujet qui n'a rien à voir et ton "expérience" qui n'aide à aucun moment la personne concernée.

Allez, bonne nuit à toi aussi


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Des bébés chats, je les tue pour arrondir mes fins de mois. Tu sais quand les chattes font de grosses portées et que les gens ne savent pas quoi en faire, bah ils m'appellent et je les butte, faut bien des gens pour faire ça aussi
> 
> Nan mais sinon c'était juste pour montrer ton incompétence et à quel point tu sers à rien, comment tu viens raconter ta life concernant un sujet qui n'a rien à voir et ton "expérience" qui n'aide à aucun moment la personne concernée.
> 
> Allez, bonne nuit à toi aussi



Et tu es fier de te vanter de tuer des chats... ?

Et c'est moi le malade !?

Non c'est pas toi qui m'es tombé dessus a tort sur un message, et tu étais completement hors  sujet , tellement t'es obsedé de vouloir me contredire...

Tu sers a rien non plus sauf a te prendre pour un héros qui merite une médaille parce qu'il donne des conseils...

Tu sais les gens vont bien voir a quel point tu es un pauvre bonhomme... Blessé dans son orgueil qui prends le forum pour sa maison...

Si t'etais intelligent , tu aurais laissé le sujet sur le derniere note, car les autres et les moderateurs vont bien voir , qui tu remets toujours de l'huile sur le feu pour atiser une nouvelle fois...

Montres que t'es intelligent, et laisse le sujet comme il est ! Cela fait plusieurs fois que je te le demande, tu ne semble pas impregner cela...


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et tu es fier de te vanter de tuer des chats... ?



T'es tellement bête qu'on pourrait te faire croire n'importe quoi 
Bah oui je tue des bébés chats et même que je mange des enfants :rateau:

Je ne te suis pas tombé à tort dessus, tu supposais qu'un mac mini de 2012 était pas assez puissant pour lire une vidéo en 1080, tellement tu es obnubilé par ta déception d'apple, c'était tout simplement n'importe quoi, tu t'es planté et puis c'est tout.

Allez sans rancunes hein et bonne nuit cette fois j'y vais


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> T'es tellement bête qu'on pourrait te faire croire n'importe quoi
> Bah oui je tue des bébés chats et même que je mange des enfants :rateau:
> 
> Je ne te suis pas tombé à tort dessus, tu supposais qu'un mac mini de 2012 était pas assez puissant pour lire une vidéo en 1080, tellement tu es obnubilé par ta déception d'apple, c'était tout simplement n'importe quoi, tu t'es planté et puis c'est tout.
> ...



Ah bon t'as la mémoire courte pour un rigolo...

 Je cite votre altesse l'experte de le provocation et du conflit sur un sujet qui ne le concernait meme pas :

"Nan mais Sylvanhus. T'es pas obligé d'essayer de convaincre tout le monde non plus, c'est ton choix, ton avis, faut pas que tu en fasses une mission dans la vie, ça tourne à l'obsession là, si on te laisse, tu t'accapares tous les sujets pour dire à tout le monde que le mac c'est super mais qu'il vaut mieux prendre un PC quand on est objectif dans sa tête.

Dire en plus que si on prend un mini, il faudra le changer dans 2 ans, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Tu as donné ton point de vue partout, tu ne cesses de le rabâcher, mais ça va quoi, ça devient usant.

Mon mini a 7 ans et se porte comme un charme je le rappelle une 100e fois et je fais de la PAO mais heureusement pas de 3D. 

S'il veut un mac, c'est son droit. Tu nous as demandé si on était là pour vendre du mac, mais bon déjà c'est un forum mac oui, les gens ne viennent pas là par hasard, et toi on dirait que tu cherches à tout prix à refourguer du PC sous windoz, même si la personne te dis qu'elle veut un mac, tu soulignes quand même qu'on fait la même chose avec un pc, que OSX et SEVEN c'est kif kif, bref tu lui fais lourdement comprendre qu'elle est vraiment un peu conne si elle s'obstine à prendre un mac.

T'as lu le titre du sujet quand même ? C'est pas "prendre un mac, j'hésite".
Il préférerais rester sur mac, t'es pas obligé de faire du forcing non plus."


Je t'ai gentiment calmé tu t'es retrouvé comme un c. Et devoir admettre que tu avais tort car tu etais completement hors sujet, mais ça ne suffit pas, tu veux toujours du conflit ...

Écoute si tu pense me faire avaler n'importe quoi , je profiterais de cette occasion pour te rappeler que plutot de venir perdre ton temps ici, tu ferais mieux de te trouver un vrai travail pour gagner ta vie et payer une stérilisation a ton chat , plutot que de squatter ton ordi et laisser ton minou se faire engrosser pour se faire noyer ses petits derriere! 
Et si c'est celui de tes potes, toi le grand expert du conseil, t'as pas eu l'intelligence de leur conseiller la sterisilation non plus ! 


Et tu viens donner des leçons apres !?

Je sais meme pas si t'es serieux ou pas, tu me diras je l'en fout complet,dans les 2 cas , tu es encore plus stupides que je ne le pensais de venir raconter tout et n'importe quoi sur ce forum que tu defends tant...surtout pour des histoires aussi sordides...

Tu veux que je te dise , t'es le plus beau blaireau que j'ai jamais lu, et quand tu veux a grenoble , tu vas t'en souvenir de la biere crois moi


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

Remarquez comme depuis un moment, je ne relève évidemment pas les attaques personnelles, ayant bien conscience que sylvanus est malade, je sais que c'est inutile.

Ensuite, comment peut-on avoir une discussion censée avec quelqu'un qui vous croit quand vous lui dite que vous tuez des bébés chats pour arrondir vos fins de mois ? C'est quand même énorme. J'ai beau démentir dans le post suivant, dire que je ne mange pas d'enfants non plus, il continue à douter. Je crois qu'en voyant ça, on comprend un peu mieux pourquoi toute discussion est impossible avec cet individu.


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> tuez des bébés chats   je (..) mange (..)  enfants


 Inutile de finasser, j'ai des preuves. 
Tu les assaisonnes à quelle sauce, avec un ou deux bébés chats écrasés ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Inutile de finasser, j'ai des preuves.
> Tu les assaisonnes à quelle sauce, avec un ou deux bébés chats écrasés ?



Ça dépend du stock et de mon appétit !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça dépend du stock et de mon appétit !



il y  a des recettes de civet qui peuvent accompagner la viande de chat a merveille ! lol

Sans parler de la cuisine du Siam :rateau:


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> il y  a des recettes de civet qui peuvent accompagner la viande de chat a merveille ! lol
> 
> Sans parler de la cuisine du Siam :rateau:



On ne parlais pas de viande de chat.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> On ne parlais pas de viande de chat.





> Tu les assaisonnes à quelle sauce, *avec un ou deux bébés chats écrasés* ?



Donc je ne sais pas lire  
Pour certains vieux boucher, un bon civet de cerf doit avoir une petite part de viande de chat.
Heureusement que cette pratique se perd.


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Remarquez comme depuis un moment, je ne relève évidemment pas les attaques personnelles, ayant bien conscience que sylvanus est malade, je sais que c'est inutile.
> 
> Ensuite, comment peut-on avoir une discussion censée avec quelqu'un qui vous croit quand vous lui dite que vous tuez des bébés chats pour arrondir vos fins de mois ? C'est quand même énorme. J'ai beau démentir dans le post suivant, dire que je ne mange pas d'enfants non plus, il continue à douter. Je crois qu'en voyant ça, on comprend un peu mieux pourquoi toute discussion est impossible avec cet individu.






Ah merci pour cette belle perche...

Donc JPTK se dit sérieux et objectif...Donc relevons ses délires, dérives et déboires sur ce même fil... 

JPTK je cite : 


"Je te rappelle quand même qu'ici, on parle juste de pouvoir lire une vidéo en 1080, ce que mon mac mini fait tout juste mais de manière fluide et que j'ai aidé la personne à trouver l'origine du problème. C'était ça le but avant tout."


"Y a-t-il des modérateurs sur ce site afin de garder la qualité et la lisibilité de ce forum ??? 
Je ne suis pas un garde malade !"

"Voilà, encore un topic accaparé par le fou à lier sylvanhus.
Il est content, il peut parler de sa petite vie, ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le sujet, mais il s'en fout car il est fou."


"Bon de toute je dois y aller, je dois aller tuer des bébé chats, ça me rend triste à chaque fois, mais j'ai pas le choix "

"C'est lui qui dit ça   
Rappelle moi, c'est quoi le sujet déjà ? C'est toi et ta vie ou un soucis pour lire des vidéos ?
T'as aidé en quoi au juste ? Rien ? Ah oui c'est ça... tu supposais quoi comme truc qui n'avait aucun sens déjà ? Un problème de puissance du mac mini ? "


"Et encore un pavé qui n'a rien à foutre là   "

"C'est toi qui est venu encore parler de ton cas alors qu'on en avait rien à branler."


"Oui je peux répéter : on en a rien à branler de ta vie !!!!

Ta gu..... Si je parle de mon cas c'est pour le comparer au sien, avec le même usage, mais pas pour raconter ma vie avec une autre activité. T'es vraiment bête à bouffer de la paille c'est pas possible, tu veux pas aller jouer près de l'autoroute ou te chopper une maladie grave ? Allez va colorier un peu, je vois que ça déborde là-bas."


Et la dernière est collector pour le coup...

"Moi mon but en venant ici c'est d'aider la personne, c'est tout ce qui m'importe."

Et donc cela était utilie pour lui d'écrire ça:

"Bon de toute je dois y aller, je dois aller tuer des bébé chats, ça me rend triste à chaque fois, mais j'ai pas le choix "




Voila comment ce bonhomme se dit être le justicier de ce forum, prêt à tout pour défendre le mal et rétablir la vérité ! :mouais:

Vous constaterez, la dérive , la contradiction, l'acharnement et la bêtise en une seule personne...

C'est d'ailleurs même drôle que ce "graphiste" imposteur, n'a toujours pas répondu aux demandes sur le fait qu'il prouve ce qu'il avance...

Est ce vraiment un graphiste, personne ne le sait, il n'a malheureusement rien pour le prouver...



Un ami Grenoblois ,graphiste de profession, me confirme, comme nous l'entendons dans la profession, qu'il est bon parfois d'upgrader son matos, afin de gagner en confort de travail et en rapidité, dans le seul but de gagner en productivité...

Hélas non JPTK est différent de TOUT LE MONDE, lui se dit graphiste pro opérationnel, sur sa vieille machine (en soit ce n'est pas dérangeant), cela semble curieux de rencontrer ce genre de personne...

De plus une nouvelle contradiction faisait son apparition...Je cite :

"Et le plaisir ce n'est pas rien du tout selon moi ! J'allie plaisir et travail en effet et je trouve ça super important."

Je pense qu'en fait , il est tellement pauvre, et que le temps passé sur MacG à ne pas travailler ne l'aidera surement pas à évoluer dans son confort de travail...

Après tout c'est son problème, mais quelle drôle d'idée, de venir parler de ses chats (vrai ou pas ,c'est de la folie et d'un tel niveau de stupidité de venir perdre son temps de la sorte), et cela prouve qu'il s'ennui et se rêve une vie de graphiste...

Un fois son rêve de devenir modérateur sur ce forum brisé, il ne peut que se raconter des choses dans sa tête et venir le vomir ici...Qui voudrait de lui comme modérateur ? il le sait bien , qu'avec son immaturité, son agressivité, ses délires et sa mythomanie, il foutrait vite le bordel ...

Chose qui vient refaire à merveille ici...


Que c'est triste de parler a quelqu'un d'aussi bête et puéril...

Mais cela ne vous interesse pas ce qu'il fait dans sa vie de graphiste ?
Souvent les gens veulent démarcher et montrer leur travail, JPTK a toujours eu du mal à affirmer ce qu'il avançait...?

Aller JPTK, tu t'acharne sur mon "incompétence" en informatique, prouve moi que tu es graphiste, plutôt que de me contacter en Mp...

Allez prouves le


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ah merci pour cette belle perche...
> 
> Donc JPTK se dit sérieux et objectif...Donc relevons ses délires, dérives et déboires sur ce même fil...
> 
> ...


Tu peux résumé, je suis certain que  personne ne va lire un tel pavé. :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> prouve moi que tu es graphiste



Et bah, encore un gros pavé indigeste, c'est de pire en pire.
Je te l'ai déjà prouvé que j'étais infographiste, en te montrant un sujet, entre autres, où je demande des renseignements pour le boulot d'un client, tu as même dit "ah ok tu m'as eu pardon", ça va pas hein ? C'est récent pourtant, c'était hier je crois...



sylvanhus a dit:


> Wouawwww tu m'as eu...
> 
> Je dois dire que pardon, ce que je viens de lire, te donne le droit de m'insulter...
> 
> Apres te mousse pas trop , faire des logos sur ordi, ne demande en effet pas beaucoup de puissance...



J'ai jamais dit que je voulais être modo sinon, je sais pas où tu es allé chercher ça encore...

Au passage, si changer le processeur, la ram, le disque dur, ce n'est pas upgrader sa machine, je ne sais pas ce que c'est  Il est évident sinon que mon mini n'aurait pas aussi bien suivi.

Ils ne coupent jamais ta connexion dans l'asile ?


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et bah, encore un gros pavé indigeste, c'est de pire en pire.
> Je te l'ai déjà prouvé que j'étais infographiste, en te montrant un sujet, entre autres, où je demande des renseignements pour le boulot d'un client, tu as même dit "ah ok tu m'as eu pardon", ça va pas hein ? C'est récent pourtant, c'était hier je crois...
> 
> J'ai jamais dit que je voulais être modo sinon, je sais pas où tu es allé chercher ça encore...
> ...



tu prouves ce que tu avances avec un unique sujet sur le forum ? 
Tu sais c'est facile de vouloir se lancer en Freelance, cela ne fait pas de toi un pro à temps plein qui vit bien de son activité...

Démarcher en tant qu'amateur, c'est le lot quotidien, de beaucoup de jeunes graphistes qui cherchent à se lancer...

Mais eux ont l'intelligence de ne pas se nommer "professionnel" pour autant...

Moi j'ai dis ""ah ok tu m'as eu pardon", ça va pas hein ?"

Tu peux me le retrouver la stp, car je crois que tu t'ai un bon gros délire bien à toi... ? Tu n'as pas compris le second degré de me moquer gentiment de toi...Je ne veux pas me moquer de tes logos fait en amateur...

Je me moque que tu lises mon pavé, tout est dedans, au moins c'est écrit...
Un graphiste a toujours un site pour parler de son activité et démarcher les entreprises et particuliers...

Toi tu n'as rien...un graphiste des bacs à sable quoi...

Wouaw tu upgrade ton Mini !? :mouais:
Quel talent, surtout qu'en terme de temps/investissement, ça doit être parfait, surtout pour quelqu'un qui vante les mérites des machines Apple, pour leur simplicité d'utilisation et le coté "non bidouille" du bordel...

Mais toi c'est vrai, tu bosses avec Pole emploi, du coup tu as le temps de démonter ton mini, plutot que de changer de machine pour évoluer dans ton travail... 

Allez montre nous que tu es graphiste, puisque tu aimes bien t'acharner sur les autres, je vais faire de même , pour que tu prouves à tout le monde ce que tu avances...

Faute de ça, cela démontre bien ton p'tit monde imaginaire dans lequel tu vis...
:love:


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> tu prouves ce que tu avances avec un unique sujet sur le forum ?



C'était un sujet parmi d'autres.

Allez vas prendre tes cachets et va remettre ton costume, je te laisse déblatérer tes âneries.


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> tu prouves ce que tu avances avec un unique sujet sur le forum ?
> Tu sais c'est facile de vouloir se lancer en Freelance, cela ne fait pas de toi un pro à temps plein qui vit bien de son activité...
> 
> Démarcher en tant qu'amateur, c'est le lot quotidien, de beaucoup de jeunes graphistes qui cherchent à se lancer...
> ...


AMHA, ce pavé là est aussi trop long, personne ne va le lire, vas à l'essentiel, il faut du rythme pour captiver les lecteurs


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'était un sujet parmi d'autres.
> 
> Allez vas prendre tes cachets et va remettre ton costume, je te laisse déblatérer tes âneries.



quelle répartie, mais tu te débines sur ton travail de graphiste pro...

Quand je pense que tu oses dire que tu ne voulais pas être modérateur...
Tu te prends pour le roi ici qui fait la police...c'est tout comme...

C'est comme pour ton soit disant travail...Tu te dis être ce que tu aimerais être en vrai...
Sauf que t'es pas assez bon pour ça manifestement...

Alors stp, un peu d'humilité, et laisse les gens tranquilles, que ne parle pas spécialement avec toi la plupart du temps...

Mais te débines pas avec ton humour foireux, prouve que tu es graphiste... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------




subsole a dit:


> AMHA, ce pavé là est aussi trop long, personne ne va le lire, vas à l'essentiel.



Ben le lis pas...

Je remets ton copain en place, vu qu'il s'acharne sur les autres sans, même prendre le temps de prouver sa crédibilité sur ce qu'il avance...


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je remets ton copain en place, vu qu'il s'acharne sur les autres sans, même prendre le temps de prouver sa crédibilité sur ce qu'il avance...


Tu peux préciser ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

Mais pourquoi je te prouverais quoi que ce soit, je n'ai aucune considération pour toi, je m'en fous, penses ce que tu veux, ça me passe largement au dessus de la tête.


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ?



t'as qu'a relire ou lui demander directement !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Suggestion gratuite 

Arrêtez de polluer, de répondre, d'escalader, vous êtes arrivés à un point de non-retour ... stop, basta ... please for ever if you are kind


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je te prouverais quoi que ce soit, je n'ai aucune considération pour toi, je m'en fous, penses ce que tu veux, ça me passe largement au dessus de la tête.



Ben oui gros mytho, alors si t'as si peu  de considération, pourquoi tu reviens à la charge tout le temps ?



Et pourquoi ton Mp alors ? :mouais:

Ben voila, chut tais toi et vas la ou tu as de la considération...

Mais t'es toujours pas graphiste, vu ta réaction , c'est certains !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Suggestion gratuite
> 
> Arrêtez de polluer, de répondre, d'escalader, vous êtes arrivés à un point de non-retour ... stop, basta ... please for ever if you are kind



Je suis entièrement d'accord, mais JPTK veut en découdre...

Je lui ai demandé à plusieurs reprises de ne pas remettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais en vain...


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> t'as qu'a relire ou lui demander directement !



Non, non avec toi c'est moins subjectif, limpide et concret, l'autre (JPTK) tue des bébés chats, ne n'ai aucune confiance.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je lui ai demandé à plusieurs reprises de ne pas remettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais en vain...



Bien, bien, comme tu est un garçon (très) intelligent, commence donc par ne plus répondre, laisse couler, c'est à cela qu'on reconnaitra ta grandeur ... chez moi on dit moteur 
_Et dire que grâce à toi je vais bientôt dépasser les x mille messages_


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bien, bien, comme tu est un garçon (très) intelligent, commence donc par ne plus répondre, laisse couler, c'est à cela qu'on reconnaitra ta grandeur ... chez moi on dit moteur
> _Et dire que grâce à toi je vais bientôt dépasser les x mille messages_



Oui je suis d'accord, si il n'y avait pas eu d'insultes, j'aurais laissé couler depuis longtemps...

Je suis également surpris que la modération ne soit pas encore intervenu...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui je suis d'accord, si il n'y avait pas eu d'insultes, j'aurais laissé couler depuis longtemps...



Tu n'as pas (toujours pas) compris, tu ne devais pas répondre, ni à moi, ni à quiconque


----------



## David16 (15 Juin 2013)

Bon c'est quoi ce bordel sur mon topic .... Vous m'avez bie. Tout salopé ça vite fait bien fait ! 

J'ai eu quelques petits problèmes d'où mon retour tardif ! 

Alors pour le coup le Mac mini est UP en ssd 512 go et 8 giga de ram . Le problème est encore prèsent sur certains fichiers ... J'ai falli le revendre pour un I7 mais du coup je vais attendre la génération 2013 pour prendre un haut de gamme ayant un IGP espéront bien puissant ... 

Quand j'ai vu tout ces messages ;-) ... Je me suis dit cool , bah euh comment dire vous avez bien craqué pour certains au pire pour faire vos embrouilles y a skype ou autres car la ça à un peu pourrit le sujet pour des personnes qui ce pose la même question.... :-/


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2013)

David16 a dit:


> car la ça à un peu pourrit le sujet pour des personnes qui ce pose la même question.... :-/



Mais y a personne hormis toi qui n'arrive pas à lire une vidéo en 1080 sans saccades avec un mac aussi récent de toute façon...

Et ces fichiers qui merdent encore ? T'as essayé de les lire sur le DD externe ? Parce que si ça fonctionnait de cette manière, ça voudrait dire que ton mac a un sacré soucis avec le contrôleur du disque interne. 
Ton mac doit être plus rapide sinon au démarrage et au lancement des applications ? 
Faut quand même bien que tu comprennes que ton mac DOIT lire parfaitement ces vidéos, c'est pas un problème de puissance, des mac plus vieux le font sans soucis.
Et sinon, si c'étaient tout simplement ces fichiers qui étaient mal encodés ? 

T'as pas un compte dropbox qui pourrait te permettre de nous mettre une de ces vidéos en ligne ?


----------



## SteamEdge (17 Juin 2013)

+1
Mon MBA avec son ancestral C2D 1,4GHs lie le 1080 sans trop de soucis. Cela m'es déjà arrivé d'avoir des lags avec des videos mal encodés, et là oui ça lag. Pour moi c'est de là que vient ton pb.


----------

